# Some of my art work (PICS) (I ALSO DO REQUESTS)



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I was bored so thought I'd throw some art work together.

Jay Cutler



Noel Edmonds



If any of you guys want me to draw someone then hit me!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Can you draw pscarb


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Draw me draw me!! Lol x x


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Can you draw a bodybuilding Noel Edmonds spotting Mr Blobby?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Can you draw pscarb


Only if he doesn't mind.



RXQueenie said:


> Draw me draw me!! Lol x x


If you want 



Mitch6689 said:


> Can you draw a bodybuilding Noel Edmonds spotting Mr Blobby?


Yes, ok.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Can you draw pscarb


spcarb will look like jay cutler with different hair

EDIT: draw angelina jolie


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Draw a pic of battered and bruised rocky please mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> Can you draw a bodybuilding Noel Edmonds spotting Mr Blobby?


First request done for Mitch:



I will try and do all of the ones so far. May go to bed in a bit though x


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

The L Man said:


> First request done for Mitch:
> 
> View attachment 84725
> 
> ...


Amazing!

Reps.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Peter griffin


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Had to be an avi too.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Draw me like one of your french girls :wub:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> Draw a pic of battered and bruised rocky please mate


Here you go:



Please not I'm doing requests in no particular order.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Draw me like one of your french girls :wub:


Malibu request done:



Sorry not as good at observational portraits. RXQueenie you still want a drawing too lol?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Malibu request done:
> 
> View attachment 84730
> 
> ...


Oh yeah  I'm feeling brave x x


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh yeah  I'm feeling brave x x


Haha ok! I'm heading off to sleep now but will do yours and other requests tomorrow!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Haha ok! I'm heading off to sleep now but will do yours and other requests tomorrow!!


Sleep well  x x


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

mad mother furkers on this site.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Are the drawings part of your therapy L Man ? :stuart:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I want one also, haha!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Is this for real like messy play at playschool, i'm truly sh1te at art, and mine wouldn't look much different, lol


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

DO A PIC OF SCOOBY DOO DOING WEIGHTS PLEASE ??


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Awake from my sleep guys. Bit busy today but will squeeze some requests in. Woke up during the night sweating and with the shakes dreaming of paint brushes etc.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

can you draw a penis wearing an american football helmet stood next to Jeremy Clarkson please


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Please draw milky.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> can you draw a penis wearing an american football helmet stood next to Jeremy Clarkson please


Wtf goes through your mind mate hahahaha


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you draw a bloke with a hunchback,huge a*se,one foot bigger than the other,one massive arm and one tiny one and a ginger tash p1ssing into his colleagues filing cabinet please?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Can you draw a bloke with a hunchback,huge a*se,one foot bigger than the other,one massive arm and one tiny one and a ginger tash p1ssing into his colleagues filing cabinet please?


Haha what a funny guy


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

You do these on paint ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Can you draw a bloke with a hunchback,huge a*se,one foot bigger than the other,one massive arm and one tiny one and a ginger tash p1ssing into his colleagues filing cabinet please?


Already been done


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sharpiedj said:


> You do these on paint ?


on the computer by the look of it mate


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Can you please draw me having sex with Sandra Bullock??!! One for the [email protected] bank. Thanks.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

The programme 'Microsoft Paint'


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sharpiedj said:


> The programme 'Microsoft Paint'


whats that do?


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> can you draw a penis wearing an american football helmet stood next to Jeremy Clarkson please


I actually want to see this ;-)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The L Man said:


> I was bored so thought I'd throw some art work together.
> 
> Jay Cutler
> 
> ...


was going to say id like a dr jeclke mr hyde cross face image as posible a tattoo but that cstyle isnt what im, looking for lol i was expecting art work :lol: good use of your pc clip arts tho lol :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

stone14 said:


> was going to say id like a dr jeclke mr hyde cross face image as posible a tattoo but that cstyle isnt what im, looking for lol i was expecting art work :lol: good use of your pc clip arts tho lol :thumb:


Will do all above requests this evening. This ain clipart Stone just my drawings!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Will do all above requests this evening. This ain clipart Stone just my drawings!!


thanks L Man


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Can do mr t as well then for a laugh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

draw uk-m in a heaven earth hell way. lorain n katy getting it on in the clouds as gods, the mod team flying about as angels dropping big sh!ts on most of us here on earth, all the trolls running about hell and the devil (king troll) the ppl can decide who this is


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 84729
> 
> ...


awesome mate!! reps!!

thank you!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Too much time on your hands


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Can you draw me a blue waffle?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Could you do your own take of Jodie marsh in a squat position..?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Draw me draw me!! Lol x x


I tried to soz!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

mrbez said:


> I want one also, haha!


mrbez request done:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

The L Man said:


> I tried to soz!!!
> 
> View attachment 84812


Haha I love it thank u x x


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

come then l man do me johnny lee i need a new profile pic


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> DO A PIC OF SCOOBY DOO DOING WEIGHTS PLEASE ??


Here you go mate:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> come then l man do me johnny lee i need a new profile pic


You want me to draw your current profile pic bud?


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

L man I worry for your sanity


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

The L Man said:


> You want me to draw your current profile pic bud?


yeah man please


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Epic threadlol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> can you draw a penis wearing an american football helmet stood next to Jeremy Clarkson please


Here you go Ashcrapper:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Here you go Ashcrapper:
> 
> View attachment 84818


Magnificent. I thank you very much


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh my god....these are boss

me dude please


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

lmao these are awsome haha


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol at the cock in the helmet next to a wan king clarkson. Lol


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Do my profile pic if you get chance mate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Magnificent. I thank you very much


No problem.



barrettmma said:


> oh my god....these are boss
> 
> me dude please


Will do!



Steuk said:


> Do my profile pic if you get chance mate.


Ok, sure.

Thanks all.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Some amazing pictures haha - Reps for Jodie Marsh squatting


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

draw urself ,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

How about a pic of Stephen Hawking stuffing a duvet into a bread bin?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sharpiedj said:


> Some amazing pictures haha - Reps for Jodie Marsh squatting


Will draw Jodie Marsh squatting this evening 



Uk_mb said:


> draw urself ,


Hard to draw perfection mate 



Smitch said:


> How about a pic of Stephen Hawking stuffing a duvet into a bread bin?


Sure. Gonna do some more this evening


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

How about a tennis doubles match between a ninja, deborah meaden of dragon's den fame, henry the viii and philip, the silver fox, schofield?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Do me m8t wrestling jeremy kyle please!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> draw uk-m in a heaven earth hell way. lorain n katy getting it on in the clouds as gods, the mod team flying about as angels dropping big sh!ts on most of us here on earth, all the trolls running about hell and the devil (king troll) the ppl can decide who this is


what a picture that wouild be


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

L Man you should download the app 'draw something' if you have an iPhone or iPad... You would absolutely love it!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JimboSlice said:


> L Man you should download the app 'draw something' if you have an iPhone or iPad... You would absolutely love it!


Always wanted that game. Got an android mate crap touch screen it is.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

draw a monkey with its cock out on the big wheel


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Draw a cub or a bear for me, Picasso!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A Raven please.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Here you go mate:
> 
> View attachment 84815


Quality bud il send u some rep for that even though i dont know what the rep does ha!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Steuk said:


> Do my profile pic if you get chance mate.


Here you go:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Ha quality mate u should do this for a living 1 quid a avatar ur be rich


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> bud u do one of scooby(me) and queenie together for a laugh il put it on her journal then!! ...write ok if thats cool mate as il edit the text i said in a minute so noone can see


He's not done mine yet!:laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> come then l man do me johnny lee i need a new profile pic


Johnny Lee:





SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> Ha quality mate u should do this for a living 1 quid a avatar ur be rich


Lmao good idea mate!!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 84878


Hahaha that's class mate. Reps :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

This is awesome mate!! Truly awesome!!

I'd request one but my Mankini would be too much for your skills :lol:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Johnny Lee:
> 
> View attachment 84879
> 
> ...


looks good mate cheers will change it to my dp


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Wayhey got be the best pic done by THE L MAN so far , with a added background lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ur quite generous with the muscles


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sharpiedj said:


> Some amazing pictures haha - Reps for Jodie Marsh squatting


By popular demand. Jodie Marsh squatting:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Do me


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Can I request you to draw my Avatar?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Lockon said:


> Can I request you to draw my Avatar?


Here you go Lockon:



To everyone else: Sorry if your request is still waiting. I will do it dw.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Here you go Lockon:
> 
> View attachment 84884
> 
> ...


LMAOOO this is amazing!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> draw a monkey with its cock out on the big wheel


Big wheel as in a ferris wheel?


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, great thread. Reminds me a bit of 'Simpsons pictures that I gone and done' :thumb:

http://www.facebook.com/TheSimpsonsArt?ref=ts


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Can I change my mr t to my avi l man


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

The L Man said:


> By popular demand. Jodie Marsh squatting:
> 
> View attachment 84883


Quality pmsl, though you missed out her tatts but i forgive you...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Quinn92 said:


> Haha, great thread. Reminds me a bit of 'Simpsons pictures that I gone and done' :thumb:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/TheSimpsonsArt?ref=ts


lol thats funny haha


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha yaaas

Do a portrait of me if you would be so kind?

Rich


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Some nice drawings lol, try n recreate my Avi if you got time. :thumb:


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Can you draw me please?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you do Daniel Linn bailey?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Big drawing sesh tonight people. Off to Newquay with the lads this bank holiday gonna get yucky.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Given you reps mate


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Can you please draw me having sex with Sandra Bullock??!! One for the [email protected] bank. Thanks.


Clearly me and Sandra Bullock is far too hard for you to draw. Not impressed!!! :bounce: lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> Clearly me and Sandra Bullock is far too hard for you to draw. Not impressed!!! :bounce: lol


Will draw this tonight. I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Draw a human centipede

me, bill gates, will smith, paris hilton, flinty, pat sharp and chris moyles.

And an aids ridden monkey at the back having sex with us all.

Oh and carol vorderman taking a dump on my head


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

can u make me look pretty please


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

VeNuM said:


> Can you do Daniel Linn bailey?


Dana linn Bailey and her douchebag fella (ex?) that would be comical, them pair doing their typical douche pose


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> can u make me look pretty please


The lads a crappy paint artist , not a miracle worker


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> The lads a crappy paint artist , not a miracle worker


 :crying:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> :crying:


:laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

People - I had no time to do any painting today! Came home an hour ago. I feel like I've let a nation down but what's done is done. I am away now for four days. I will finish all requests when I'm back starting with the earlier ones and working up.

Cheers UK-M.

The L Man xxxxxx <3

xx


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

its ok dont want u going art blind!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Big wheel as in a ferris wheel?


yes


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ive got a good one ...

rember the night when

retro mental sucked u off :wub:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> ive got a good one ...
> 
> rember the night when
> 
> ...


is that meant to be a banana fish?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> is that meant to be a banana fish?


what the hells a banana fish? Please use the correct aquariumist term... a bananacock fish


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> what the hells a banana fish? Please use the correct aquariumist term... a bananacock fish


dont you get all aquarist on me pal. I wont stand for it


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont you get all aquarist on me pal. I wont stand for it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 84974


a goliath tigerfish. I eat shit like that for breakfast


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

is it just me or is L man just not pulling his weight in this thread


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

do me when you can mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> a goliath tigerfish. I eat shit like that for breakfast


very good sit. gold star top of the class!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Draw a human centipede
> 
> me, bill gates, will smith, paris hilton, flinty, pat sharp and chris moyles.
> 
> ...


i should not have to repeat this 

i feel like a dunce, what have i ever done to you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> do me when you can mate


women wont even do you :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

When you get a chance can you do my avi? Pretty please :innocent:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

dammit i was too late, L mans gone to an art exhibition to show his art in a top italian gallery


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Please do my avi when you get back mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> women wont even do you :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> a goliath tigerfish. I eat shit like that for breakfast


And right now your very hungry?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rich - being as that l man hasnt done ur avi - i thought i would pop something up that might tide u over till he does it


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> do me when you can mate


this is for paintings not sex!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

these pics are funny as L man.they look like the pics from that internet dating troll site 'sickidates'

reps :thumb:

http://www.sickidates.com/sites/sickidates/trolls.htm


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Smitch said:


> How about a pic of Stephen Hawking stuffing a duvet into a bread bin?


how the fvck did your brain think of that.....genius:laugh:


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> these pics are funny as L man.they look like the pics from that internet dating troll site 'sickidates'
> 
> reps :thumb:
> 
> http://www.sickidates.com/sites/sickidates/trolls.htm


some of them pics made me **** haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 85050
View attachment 85051


heres a couple to choose from to draw me


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> these pics are funny as L man.they look like the pics from that internet dating troll site 'sickidates'
> 
> reps :thumb:
> 
> http://www.sickidates.com/sites/sickidates/trolls.htm


haha sum of those r funneh as feck lol, the moustache one is quality lol 'i didnt have time to draw ur grandmother' ahaha


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

c2c said:


> some of them pics made me **** haha


genius arent they:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> View attachment 85050
> View attachment 85051
> 
> 
> heres a couple to choose from to draw me


your mrs's has quiet a decent upper body!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Draw me sucking sh!t out of a sheeps rectum.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> your mrs's has quiet a decent upper body!


yeah shes done alright but i keep telling her to shave her beard


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah shes done alright but i keep telling her to shave her beard


nah i think the beard looks well sexy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> nah i think the beard looks well sexy


quite a few said that although your the first guy to say that ...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

we are all 'mature' adults but get excited when someone draws us on paint  i love this site haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> we are all 'mature' adults but get excited when someone draws us on paint  i love this site haha


its an excuse to get my tutu out :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

kingdale said:


> we are all 'mature' adults but get excited when someone draws us on paint  i love this site haha


iv been waiting days literally DAYS for my pic


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

im no art crit but your drawing blows lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

lol omg lovin this thread made me laff

do me L Man??

please - pic one of my decent pics and draw about 1 1/2 stones lighter

know with your artists ability to visualise you can do it!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> do me L Man??


ahh this could so be taken out of context  :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

oh and ewen, f**king loving the tutu :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

paul81 said:


> ahh this could so be taken out of context  :lol: :lol:


dont even go there with this one bro - you'll get burned


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

paul81 said:


> ahh this could so be taken out of context  :lol: :lol:


hmmm well dont take it out of context - not in the mood for that kind of nonsense any more :gun_bandana:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh apologies, didnt know the s*it had hit the fan beforehand


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

L man. if you can draw my avi, you sir, are not mortal.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Back from my weekend away in Newquay guys - art exhibitions. Pleased to see this thread is still going popular. Will start requests again. x


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

putting in a request for my avi just in case you forgot me mate

cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I might as well join the long que


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

would love it if you could do roland rat doing a deadlift, shouting his yeeeeeeeeah catch-phrase as he is trying to pull it up??


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Back from my weekend away in Newquay guys - art exhibitions. Pleased to see this thread is still going popular. Will start requests again. x


ahh thank god, iv been refreshing this page for days havent eaten either but your here now, your here now


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> ahh thank god, iv been refreshing this page for days havent eaten either but your here now, your here now


Love sick?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

my avi :cursing:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Back from my weekend away in Newquay guys - art exhibitions. Pleased to see this thread is still going popular. Will start requests again. x


relieved you back... imagine its demanding keeping up wiv all our requests, rest would have done you good maybe even push your creativity further


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Smitch said:


> How about a pic of Stephen Hawking stuffing a duvet into a bread bin?


I genuinely, nearly choked when I read this.Why its so amusing, Ive no idea.Then I imagined Vic Reeves, introducing it as a turn on "novelty Island" and nearly choked again.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> relieved you back... imagine its demanding keeping up wiv all our requests, rest would have done you good maybe even push your creativity further


I left my friends in a club last night. I went to the smokers area which over looks the sea. I walked to the end of the decking and embraced the dark, cold sea air and listened to the sound of the waves crashing against the Cornish rocks. I looked at my hands, then back at the endless ocean and then I realised I have the ability to create such beautiful things with these hands.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> my avi :cursing:


Here you are:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I have one please mate ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Can I have one please mate ?


Ok mate.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Ok mate.


Sweeet cheers


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

huge monguss said:


> Can do mr t as well then for a laugh


Here you go mate:


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Crazy fool


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The fact that they are so bad make them good


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

cub said:


> Draw a cub or a bear for me, Picasso!


I tried:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> rich - being as that l man hasnt done ur avi - i thought i would pop something up that might tide u over till he does it
> 
> View attachment 85030


Ha you found my brother lol.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

any chances of peter griffin and homer simpson squatting, like arnie and lou


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Me me me


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

They are so bad yet so good. Have them printed in tshirts! Bet they will sell pretty well


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Can I have one please

i saw cubs and it made me jealous


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Would you mind doing my avi please?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Reps as payment I you do one for me 

Great thread.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha alright guys I won't let this thread die - will do requests. There are so many and I need to be in the "mood".


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha alright guys I won't let this thread die - will do requests. There are so many and I need to be in the "mood".


If you need to get in the mood there's a member of the forum called Robin that does dinner dates for £300. Ha.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

L man - get involved u r letting the side down


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha alright guys I won't let this thread die - will do requests. There are so many and I need to be in the "mood".


 :thumb:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

L man where is the pic you promised me? ;-)


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Draw a pic of my trouser hooligan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Draw a pic of my trouser hooligan


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Has UK-M's resident Van Gogh gone and chopped himself up ?

He seems to be missing of late.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> these pics are funny as L man.they look like the pics from that internet dating troll site 'sickidates'
> 
> reps :thumb:
> 
> http://www.sickidates.com/sites/sickidates/trolls.htm


I've just come back on this thread - this site is hilarious! I cried with laughter without waking my flatmate who has crashed on the sofa lol. Think I just got an abs workout to last me a week laughing at those pics.

I want one of my avi drawn like that! Hahahaha :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Can we send a search party for L Man? We neeeeeed him!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

L man needs negging the lazy artwork promising bastard


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe one of his other personalities is in charge for a while or he's too busy arguing with himself over his dinner.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i think he got so over whelmed with all the requests that his head exploded:sad:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> L man needs negging the lazy artwork promising bastard


Yeah, this thread has crashed harder than GymGyms credibility.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Still here guys..don't know where to start with these requests!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> L man needs negging the lazy artwork promising bastard


*Im taking over here....*


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> *Im taking over here....*
> 
> View attachment 85631


I didn't realise Fatstuff was Chinese.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Thatcca said:


> I didn't realise Fatstuff was Chinese.


Its heavy oral usage clearly.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Do me rich. Do me do me

(No ****)


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Do me rich. Do me do me
> 
> (No ****)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao. Beau-tifull


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Keith Lemon!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

he's online! he liked my post.

do dangermouse!!



pleaaaaaseee


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> *Im taking over here....*
> 
> View attachment 85631


Lol amazing haha


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

This is going to sound random, but please can I have a bench pressing rhino or a rhino with dumbbells (or both If your bored!)

Need a new avatar pal


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The less portraits he produces, the more valuable becomes the ones he has done already. That's how it works in the art world


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I left my friends in a club last night. I went to the smokers area which over looks the sea. I walked to the end of the decking and embraced the dark, cold sea air and listened to the sound of the waves crashing against the Cornish rocks. I looked at my hands, then back at the endless ocean and then I realised I have the ability to create such beautiful things with these hands.


L Man now take that gift you been given and create one for me! you know its in you


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> L Man now take that gift you been given and create one for me! you know its in you


you can start with LL^, ladies first and all that

then me please :thumb:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

ok so iv been tolerant and polite L man but enoughs enough, iv waited over a week for my pic and not a sausage was recieved you son of a beach!

i understand u dont want to ruin perfection but u have my permission

edit, u no wat u lazy khunt u can stick ur world class portraits up ya arsh, u dont deserve to draw me


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> ok so iv been tolerant and polite L man but enoughs enough, iv waited over a week for my pic and not a sausage was recieved you son of a beach!
> 
> i understand u dont want to ruin perfection but u have my permission
> 
> edit, u no wat u lazy khunt u can stick ur world class portraits up ya arsh, u dont deserve to draw me


Please don't be angry at me Gorgeous George. Times are troubled at the moment. My mind is elsewhere and my thoughts are rustled. Your portrait will be done first, I promise. X


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I think he is taking the piss out of you here George, probably laughing at you right now


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think he is taking the piss out of you here George, probably laughing at you right now


Yeah George he's making a mug out of you with unfulfilled promises. Why are you standing for this?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah George he's making a mug out of you with unfulfilled promises. Why are you standing for this?


Yeah George. I wouldn't stand for it. What you got to say?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Yeah George. I wouldn:lol:'t stand for it. What you got to say?


Yeah george.... Made you look a Cnut IMHO


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Please don't be angry at me Gorgeous George. Times are troubled at the moment. My mind is elsewhere and my thoughts are rustled. Your portrait will be done first, I promise. X


na m8 im not aving it, iv seen all sorts of stuff getting ur care and attention; bears....mr t!? wtf

where i admit u have a tallent with art, its more then over shadowed by the way u av treated me here today


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Please don't be angry at me Gorgeous George. Times are troubled at the moment. My mind is elsewhere and my thoughts are rustled. Your portrait will be done first, I promise. X


some of the best artists produced their greatest pieces in times of trouble, have faith and let the emotion flow through your hands, i dont think george deserves top place his attitude displays a lack of understanding of the creative process


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Musclegirl said:


> I've just come back on this thread - this site is hilarious! I cried with laughter without waking my flatmate who has crashed on the sofa lol. Think I just got an abs workout to last me a week laughing at those pics.
> 
> I want one of my avi drawn like that! Hahahaha :lol:


That site is hilarious


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad i got mine done when he was doing them


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> i dont think george deserves top place his attitude displays a lack of understanding of the creative process


tutut and after the nice things i said about u? im afraid as lovelee as u r im gunr av to retract my previous statement bout u, u and L man r made for eachother... backstabbers!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> Glad i got mine done when he was doing them


I've been waiting since post 126! That's a long fcuking time for Mr Dutch to wait and i'm still no closer to getting my pic done........


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

come on man iv bin waiting like 2 wk's!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Simspin said:


> come on man iv bin waiting like 2 wk's!


post 68!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> post 68!


Ok you win :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> some of the best artists produced their greatest pieces in times of trouble, have faith and let the emotion flow through your hands, i dont think george deserves top place his attitude displays a lack of understanding of the creative process


perhaps he should cut off one of his ears?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Well if no-one else is doing portraits......................

Ta-da!!!!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

superdazzler said:


> Well if no-one else is doing portraits......................
> 
> Ta-da!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 85710


do my avatar mate


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Ok you win :lol:


lol dont think it will help me tho l mans awol!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Well if no-one else is doing portraits......................
> 
> Ta-da!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 85710


Thats gud!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> do my avatar mate


i think a 2 year old already did


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

did mines ever get done?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Simspin said:


> i think a 2 year old already did


how dare you


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*11:00pm* - Sunday evening I lie in bed but cannot sleep. The thoughts of Gorgeous George and every other disappointed UK-M member rushing through my head. I listen to my iPod to try and distract my thoughts. Classical music rings through my ears and I slowly drift into a dream like state.

*3:42am.* Monday. I suddenly jolt upright in bed, the iPod still playing but the headphones wrapped around my neck. I try to untangle the wire but the movement only makes it tighter. Sweating and gasping for air I gently close my eye lids and whisper to myself: "Gorgeous George...forgive me". With that the wire slowly releases itself and slips down my hot, beating chest.

*3:55am.* Shook up. Nervous. I stumble out of my room wearing only a pair of white briefs. I walk into the kitchen and neck two multi vitamin tablets before collapsing nervously into the corner. The morning light beams through the window and I hear the morning birds whistling away. I have to release this gift.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> *11:00pm* - Sunday evening I lie in bed but cannot sleep. The thoughts of Gorgeous George and every other disappointed UK-M member rushing through my head. I listen to my iPod to try and distract my thoughts. Classical music rings through my ears and I slowly drift into a dream like state.
> 
> *3:42am.* Monday. I suddenly jolt upright in bed, the iPod still playing but the headphones wrapped around my neck. I try to untangle the wire but the movement only makes it tighter. Sweating and gasping for air I gently close my eye lids and whisper to myself: "Gorgeous George...forgive me". With that the wire slowly releases itself and slips down my hot, beating chest.
> 
> *3:55am.* Shook up. Nervous. I stumble out of my room wearing only a pair of white briefs. I walk into the kitchen and neck two multi vitamin tablets before collapsing nervously into the corner. The morning light beams through the window and I hear the morning birds whistling away. I have to release this gift.


bit of an elaborate way to tell us that you needed a shit when you woke up isn't it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> did mines ever get done?


here u go lol, being as l man is too selfish


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Beat me to it!!!!!

Heres my effort.............sorry eezy!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> Beat me to it!!!!!
> 
> Heres my effort.............sorry eezy!!!!
> 
> View attachment 85740


mega!

do me do me!

(no ****)


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd give 7/10 to Fatstuffs and 9/10 to superdazzlers.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> mega!
> 
> do me do me!
> 
> (no ****)


so you want me to do dangermouse???? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> so you want me to do dangermouse???? :laugh:


yes i want a cartoon dangermouse to replace the real life pic of myself (dangermouse)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol i only beat u to it because urs is a polished piece of time taken art, mine - well mine is just ______?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> Well if no-one else is doing portraits......................
> 
> Ta-da!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 85710


Ahhhhh I love it!!! 

Thank you


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Musclegirl said:


> Ahhhhh I love it!!!
> 
> Thank you


You're welcome


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

lol how come you all so good at this drawing business?

do you think there is like some link between bodybuilders and artistic ability?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> *11:00pm* - Sunday evening I lie in bed but cannot sleep. The thoughts of Gorgeous George and every other disappointed UK-M member rushing through my head. I listen to my iPod to try and distract my thoughts. Classical music rings through my ears and I slowly drift into a dream like state.
> 
> *3:42am.* Monday. I suddenly jolt upright in bed, the iPod still playing but the headphones wrapped around my neck. I try to untangle the wire but the movement only makes it tighter. Sweating and gasping for air I gently close my eye lids and whisper to myself: "Gorgeous George...forgive me". With that the wire slowly releases itself and slips down my hot, beating chest.
> 
> *3:55am.* Shook up. Nervous. I stumble out of my room wearing only a pair of white briefs. I walk into the kitchen and neck two multi vitamin tablets before collapsing nervously into the corner. The morning light beams through the window and I hear the morning birds whistling away. I have to release this gift.


i lol'd like a mong, reps even tho ur a khunt....dont forget that


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> View attachment 85741


is that roger from emerican dad?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

The L Man said:


> *3:42am.* Monday. I suddenly jolt upright in bed, the iPod still playing but the headphones wrapped around my neck. I try to untangle the wire but the movement only makes it tighter. Sweating and gasping for air I gently close my eye lids and whisper to myself: "Gorgeous George...forgive me". With that the wire slowly releases itself and slips down my hot, beating chest


Anyone else feel aroused?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm bored..........

Heres another...............


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> I'm bored..........
> 
> Heres another...............
> 
> View attachment 85885


I love it. Thank you.......


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

You're next DutchTony


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> You're next DutchTony


Yay


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Yay


on it now........sorry in advance if it offends :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

id like one lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

l mans been used abused and tossed to the side, most be the pressure,alchohol and drugs encountered in top level artistical persons


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> on it now........sorry in advance if it offends :whistling:


Even better


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Better late than never..................


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Better late than never..................
> 
> View attachment 85936


 :lol:

Love it 

On a side note, i've just made the decision to get a full body wax. Wonder why? :whistling:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> :lol:
> 
> Love it
> 
> On a side note, i've just made the decision to get a full body wax. Wonder why? :whistling:


you're welcome mate


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> you're welcome mate


R u toni hearts and rolf haris's love child your arts tops! do me if u get bord m8t!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks mate, nah 2 years at Art College which looking back was a total waste as i've ended up selling cars for a living!!!!!

Busy day today but consider yourself next on the list.

Come to think of it, college wasn't too bad, i DID get lots of action.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh simspin, you've changed your avi, heres my interpretation of your last 'un.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh simspin, you've changed your avi, heres my interpretation of your last 'un.
> 
> View attachment 86812


you sir are a gent rep's!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Simspin said:


> you sir are a gent rep's!!!!! :thumb:


you're welcome, passes an hour at work sometimes


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> you're welcome, passes an hour at work sometimes


  :thumb:  :thumb: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope you dont mind, i had to draw less plates.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Hope you dont mind, i had to draw less plates.


Lol think u bin a bit kind there wish i could bench that!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Lol think u bin a bit kind there wish i could bench that!


You get more plates and I get emphasis on my hairy chest :lol:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

DutchTony said:



> You get more plates and I get emphasis on my hairy chest :lol:


to be fair, i did add a bit to your noodle arms :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Any chance Icould get a greek god torso ?

Like my AVI


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Could someone do this please:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Fat said:


> Could someone do this please:


FAT are u Gay ???? You really do have a sick perversion when it comes to that douche


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> mega!
> 
> do me do me!
> 
> (no ****)


 Thats 1 rep u o me Frank !!!!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lol how come you all so good at this drawing business?
> 
> do you think there is like some link between bodybuilders and artistic ability?


No.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

bennyrock said:


> Thats 1 rep u o me Frank !!!!


will rep for a dangermaus pic


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> will rep for a dangermaus pic


You broke the NO **** infringement rules Frank !!! 1 rep or its a weeks ban. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

bennyrock said:


> You broke the NO **** infringement rules Frank !!! 1 rep or its a weeks ban. lol


you owe me a rep because i spent 5 mins going back thru the pages of this thread.

when u said i owe you i assumed you'd made me a pic!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> you owe me a rep because i spent 5 mins going back thru the pages of this thread.
> 
> when u said i owe you i assumed you'd made me a pic!


Ha ha ha im autistic not artistic u fool !!!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

these pics are ace. cheered me up no end on this crappy day of being hungover 

keep up the good work


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

some of these are terrible, the others are just bad


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> I'm bored..........
> 
> Heres another...............
> 
> View attachment 85885


super .. is this meant to be me??????????????

i strongly suggest you have another go... lols


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

mate can u draw a pic of scooby doo lifting up a subaru impreza above him ha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> mate can u draw a pic of scooby doo lifting up a subaru impreza above him ha


Haha I'll try mate. Way behind on all this. I owe Flinty one as a bday present.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha I'll try mate. Way behind on all this. I owe Flinty one as a bday present.


yeah thats fine bud no rush , just write me a visor message when u done it then il copy it bud


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

L Man checking in. For Flinty's bday:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Still waiting here Lman :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep i'm still waiting as well :sad:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

same here still waiting for my drawing bud ha no rush though


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Still waiting here Lman :whistling:


Your current AVI yeah? Mirin back bro! Hard to draw I just had a go!



DutchTony said:


> Yep i'm still waiting as well :sad:


You got one drawn by someone else


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The L Man said:


> You got one drawn by someone else


Yeah but he wants an The L Man original, with the sig and everything


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

L-Man. You have been real lazy throughout this process must say.

Do some fcukin drawing


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Your current AVI yeah? Mirin back bro! Hard to draw I just had a go!


Thanks bro, yeah current Avi, n give it your best shot :thumb:



cub said:


> Yeah but he wants an The L Man original, with the sig and everything


Exactly why I was waiting, I wanted the real deal


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you wanting one tass?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Are you wanting one tass?


If I did, I'm sure I'd get sick of waiting


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tass you'll get nothing with an attitude like that.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

he's doing it for nowt though man! And he's low on test!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Tass you'll get nothing with an attitude like that.


It's almost like you've got more important shizzle to do. Get your fukin priorities sorted


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> he's doing it for nowt though man! And he's low on test!!


LMFAO. Exactly. When I increase my test - art will be flying around.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Low on test my ass. He's just a lazy bastard


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

low on test, high on empty promises


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

hehe


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lxm said:


> Any chance Icould get a greek god torso ?
> 
> Like my AVI


bump


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> You get more plates and I get emphasis on my hairy chest :lol:


im well jel of the man rug!!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> bump


What Greek god? I love a bit of ancient Greece.

P.S why is everyone rinsing me on my own art thread! :sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

i never got one


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i never got one


You want danger mouse yeah? A roided up danger mouse or normal?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You want danger mouse yeah? A roided up danger mouse or normal?


roided up to hell


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Here you go Lman. I've changed my avi incase you decide to start drawing anytime this year :lol:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

l man.......im still waiting brother


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> l man.......im still waiting brother


You're next :thumbup1:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

The L Man said:


> You're next :thumbup1:


awesome


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hahah i had to use this one as my avi, very fitting and life sized :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You're next :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Aint no Diggy is he

Remember the vest thread. Request a vest and you'd have it within 2 hours tops.

These wannabes come along. Just don't match up.

What does the L stand for anyway?> Lazy !!??

Bring back Diggy


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


>


You're after ;P


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Aint no Diggy is he
> 
> Remember the vest thread. Request a vest and you'd have it within 2 hours tops.
> 
> ...


Tassotti you're probably the cheekiest cvnt on this forum tbh.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*L*ethargic Man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Low test man


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

L man why don't you have your own self created avatar?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

superdazzler is the real art man he comes through for boys nuf sed!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

was mines ever done mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do me in my Diggy vest - best of both worlds


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RDS said:


> L man why don't you have your own self created avatar?


Good point  Might draw mine at some point.



Simspin said:


> superdazzler is the real art man he comes through for boys nuf sed!


superdazzler nut hugger!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> was mines ever done mate?


No mate sorry I forgot. I got so many coming in I've lost track!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Do me in my Diggy vest - best of both worlds


Ok. You don't deserve it though.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> was mines ever done mate?


pm supersazzler he can also draw so thats a bonus :lol:

 see class


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Simspin said:


> mp supersazzler he can also draw so thats a bonus :lol:


He's not as good as me!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

negged u cnut. i put my request in about 10 pages back


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> He's not as good as me!


i heard that :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

The L Man said:


> He's not as good as me!


he owns you and he's polite too :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> negged u cnut. i put my request in about 10 pages back


WTF brah!! Did you not see my reason.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> i heard that :lol:


lol give him it!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Simspin said:


> he owns you and he's polite too :lol:


am i fu(k!!!!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> am i fu(k!!!!!


wel u do the pic's in less than 3 years so that is to me


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Someone go through this thread and find all the requests still pending, put them in a list, and then post them in a new message. Until then I will remain a stressed out cvnt!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Someone go through this thread and find all the requests still pending, put them in a list, and then post them in a new message. Until then I will remain a stressed out cvnt!!!


Errrrr .you ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Errrrr .you ?


Effort. Once my test goes up I will...


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Someone go through this thread and find all the requests still pending, put them in a list, and then post them in a new message. Until then I will remain a stressed out cvnt!!!


why don't we just paint them 4 u too u lazy git!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I seem to remember one of the requests was from Queenie.

She wanted a pic of her and Leigh in a sexual position....i think


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Simspin said:


> why don't we just paint them 4 u too u lazy git!


Once again I'm getting rinsed! The fvck!



Tassotti said:


> I seem to remember one of the requests was from Queenie.
> 
> She wanted a pic of her and Leigh in a sexual position....i think


You trying to get me banned?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Once again I'm getting rinsed! The fvck!
> 
> *You trying to get me banned*?


Yeah and then Supersizzler can take all the glory


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

You trying to get me banned?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

lol ignore em man it's not like you're gettin paid for drawings, they're just cool


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DigBick said:


> lol ignore em man it's not like you're gettin paid for drawings, they're just cool


he wants your baby's l-man failing that ur art :lol:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Simspin said:


> he wants your baby's l-man failing that ur art :lol:


hey, you're the one wit the multi coloured plates :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DigBick said:


> hey, you're the one wit the multi coloured plates :lol:


Superdazzler did it i did not beg him to camp my lift up:whistling:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Simspin said:


> Superdazzler did it i did not beg him to camp my lift up:whistling:


haha see, you need an L-man like mine!

camped up pmsl...


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DigBick said:


> haha see, you need an L-man like mine!
> 
> camped up pmsl...


thats why im geting on his case the lazy git, I requested on post 38 still nothing :confused1:

super D did me a class job tho so can't grumble too much!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Simspin said:


> thats why im geting on his case the lazy git, I requested on post 38 still nothing :confused1:
> 
> super D did me a class job tho so can't grumble too much!


It's good, but it's not an L-Man


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's good, but it's not an L-Man


You think i dont know that

I hav to look my son in the eye every single day

And tell him its a super d and not an l-man!!!! :no:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

i may aswell throw a request in L-man, seems as everyone else has.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I can see a new thread

"Help meeeeeee. I can't cope under the pressure of it all...People keep asking me to draw them..Arrrrghhhhhhhhhh. Lame Man"


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

pooky said:


> i may aswell throw a request in L-man, seems as everyone else has.


yeah, my brother wants one as well :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> thats why im geting on his case the lazy git, I requested on post 38 still nothing :confused1:
> 
> super D did me a class job tho so can't grumble too much!


Well surely i've got to be 2nd as i've been waiting since post 126... :sad:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just been drowning my sorrows in a cheap motel on some highway. Cocaine and straight scotch my only friend. Slumped in a chair with only a nightgown on smoking countless cigarettes. The pressure getting to me.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Just been drowning my sorrows in a cheap motel on some highway. Cocaine and straight scotch my only friend. Slumped in a chair with only a nightgown on smoking countless cigarettes. The pressure getting to me.


Sounds like my kind of party. Although i would swap the scotch for brandy....


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

L-man.....you are the bestest person who ever lived and i love you millions.......

now please could i have my drawing :cowboy:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Simspin said:


> You think i dont know that
> 
> I hav to look my son in the eye every single day
> 
> And tell him its a super d and not an l-man!!!! :no:


:no: second best **sniff sniff** :thumbdown:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> L-man.....you are the bestest person who ever lived and i love you millions.......
> 
> now please could i have my drawing :cowboy:


You will be next.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where's my fcukin drawing !!!!????!!!!

I'll leave avi for today only. After that it's changing

Pull your finger out Leech Man


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

If he spent as long drawing as he did talking about it he could give half the population of china an avi


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> :no: second best **sniff sniff** :thumbdown:


Dont worry mate. You will soon be number one. Lame Man will have to hand over the reins. Weak individual you see


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Dont worry mate. You will soon be number one. Lame Man will have to hand over the reins. Weak individual you see


But sometimes the original is always the best, i'll go back to the subs bench


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Have a chickenlegs original tass! LOL!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> But sometimes the original is always the best, i'll go back to the subs bench


your still my


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Have a chickenlegs original tass! LOL!
> 
> View attachment 88116


Hahahahahahahahahahaha. Fcukin brilliant. I love my thong


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha. Fcukin brilliant. I love my thong


LMAO glad you like it mate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> LMAO glad you like it mate!


Love it. Repped ! L Man, you're fired !


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lman - Does it worry you that 2 people on here have seen the shoddy service you are providing and are stealing your clients? I hope you don't do business the same way. You'd go bankrupt!

:lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You inspired me also tony!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

i still want a roided up dangermous


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> You inspired me also tony!!
> 
> View attachment 88130


Love it. REPS 

When I get to my pc tonight, i'm gonna make it my avi.

Saaaweeeeeeeeet


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

is that an anal dildo in his left hand ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> is that an anal dildo in his left hand ?


And a white lighning tattoo? 

Would you mind if I uploaded it at my avi


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeh it's a prostate massager, and well spotted white lightening ftw!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> is that an anal dildo in his left hand ?


And a little square sticker on my left arm of what looks like a boat but i'm using my phone. Still love it and i'll name my new boat Mandy...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha. Fcukin brilliant. I love my thong


What I'd really like to do, is upload tass pic to my avi

Wud that be kinda wierd


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> And a white lighning tattoo?
> 
> Would you mind if I uploaded it at my avi


I don't mind mate, i've got an idea for one for you though lmao.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> What I'd really like to do, is upload tass pic to my avi
> 
> Wud that be kinda wierd


Yeh i guess it would! Go for it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Would be a bit strange, ...although if everyone had it it would be amusing


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> And a little square sticker on my left arm of what looks like a boat but i'm using my phone. Still love it and i'll name my new boat Mandy...


It's the white lightening label mate 7.5%!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> It's the white lightening label mate 7.5%!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

L man, will you do me a masterpiece please?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

do me

.... no ****


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 88196
> do me
> 
> .... no ****


should take your hat off mb...lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

L man you promised me a pic a month ago? still nothing. Do you not like me?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> should take your hat off mb...lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 88197


i didnt know you was religious.....


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

still waiting for mine :confused1:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

pooky said:


> still waiting for mine :confused1:


PM chicken legs, he may be a wife beater but he can make jigsaw's for ur avi


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> PM chicken legs, he may be a wife beater but he can make jigsaw's for ur avi


 lmfao you c*nt I have never beaten any of my missis's. So I hope that was a joke, btw I'm happy to knock out a few avi's to help l man clear his back log. But be patient I'm on holiday.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

here u go mb, i know im showing off now


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

hodgetwins haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 88230


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

queenie where is your avi?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff got skillz


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Fatstuff got skillz


U know it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> queenie where is your avi?


Deleted forever lol x


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Deleted forever lol x


Why deleted, Queenie?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> Why deleted, Queenie?


Had a remark made, decided it was best to have noavi lol x


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, L Man, it would appear that anybody can produce this "art", meaning it's not that special anymore and for that reason, I'm out.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Screw what people think! If you want an avi have one. Don't be forced into changing anything for anyone.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

....4 days later and my avi looks ......sh1t still lol

......


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> ....4 days later and my avi looks ......sh1t still lol
> 
> ......


Not any more it doesn't .... kapow!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> ....4 days later and my avi looks ......sh1t still lol
> 
> ......


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i still want a roided up dangermous


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Only just opened this thread, PMSL. :lol:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> awesome


Tosser. FU then :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The L Man said:


> View attachment 88658


took u long enough lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ill have 1 mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> took u long enough lol


Good things come to those who wait. :thumbup1:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

kinda reminds me of this


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> kinda reminds me of this


Image blocked in work...what is it lol?

EDIT: I see it now. Yeah somone posted that earlier. Fvkcing hilarious lol.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

synthasize said:


> L man, will you do me a masterpiece please?


pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssseeee


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssseeee


He might do it in a few months.... :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> View attachment 88658


Penfold's homebrew is g2g.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Anyone got a link to the original full English version of that dating website with the **** taking artist?

I've not seen it for years.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

```

```
Updated ? asked for a picture couple weeks ago... Not impressed

Tony, you Ms painted some abs onto your IRL AVI ?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

lxm said:


> Tony, you Ms painted some abs onto your IRL AVI ?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

lxm said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Updated ? asked for a picture couple weeks ago...


Maybe he doesn't like you...


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 88890


No more White Lightening :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Aye mate, a more mature version.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Aye mate, a more mature version.


Just tried to rep you and got this message - You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chickenlegs again.

WTF???


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

spread it here then carry on lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you still doing requests L Man?I would love a picture


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Are you still doing requests L Man?I would love a picture


Yes mate. I have a few on standby but will add you to the list.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

add me in too :beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

stil waiting on my deadlifting roland rat


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

post 38 l man post 38!!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

wheres my bastard pic


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Yes mate. I have a few on standby but will add you to the list.


Thanks mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Thanks mate


Expect delivery Feb 2013


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Expect delivery Feb 2013


that early why he got help :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Could you draw me a monkey with an eye-patch on a treadmill with a glass of wine in one hand and a banana in the other hand (which can shoot bullets) shooting jeremy kyle in the face, with a little bit of blood splatter please? Also could it be slightly overcast, a few clouds would be fantastic! Reps when you've done it my man.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I wonder if Raphael ever had this problem? :laugh:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Could you draw me a monkey with an eye-patch on a treadmill with a glass of wine in one hand and a banana in the other hand (which can shoot bullets) shooting jeremy kyle in the face, with a little bit of blood splatter please? Also could it be slightly overcast, a few clouds would be fantastic! Reps when you've done it my man.


 :lol: No chance mate. Poor Simspin has been waiting since post 38. Nearly 400 posts later he is still no closer to getting his avi done and you want crazy gangster monkeys???


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm still here DutchTony. Hi.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

View attachment 89090


Here we go simspin mate, hope you like it.


----------



## tmmike (Jun 30, 2011)

lol I llove this thread. can u draw Wesley snipes jacking up. lol bit random but first thing that popped to mind haha


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89090
> 
> 
> Here we go simspin mate, hope you like it.


You sir are a true Gent Rep's all the way

it felt like the day would never come now

with a Chickenlegs original and a superdazzler

im the envy of uk m and L man can go suck his

suck ass children's drawing i don't love u any more!!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning Simspin and lol at the paint picture, that is totally great!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Morning Simspin and lol at the paint picture, that is totally great!


Morning m8t i know its class nice to wake up to

beter than another depressing empty nothing from

the antichrist L Man lol :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

any way off to gym now on a high going to B/P 200kg lol :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Simspin said:


> any way off to gym now on a high going to B/P 200kg lol :lol:


Lol, that is the 200kg DB's yeah? LIGHTWEIGHT BABY!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Lol, that is the 200kg DB's yeah? LIGHTWEIGHT BABY!


yes would hav been forgot tho was doing back

so just did 400kg dead lift insted........ :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

So now I'm getting rinsed by Simspin. Thought we were mates ffs...


----------



## LFC5XUMAD? (May 19, 2012)

Some of these are brilliant.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> So now I'm getting rinsed by Simspin. Thought we were mates ffs...


He loves you really, it's the test speaking. Lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Chickenlegs is taking over on here now :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

The L Man said:


> So now I'm getting rinsed by Simspin. Thought we were mates ffs...


We r i love u man :wub:

Lol then honor me with an original then my set will be complete and i can die happy


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> We r i love u man :wub:
> 
> Lol then honor me with an original then my set will be complete and i can die happy


Don't get your hopes up again mate. Lman is getting a reputation for crushing dreams on here as you know :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Simspin and Dutchtony. Post a picture here and I'll draw it tonight. This is a special event.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Simspin and Dutchtony. Post a picture here and I'll draw it tonight. This is a special event.


WOW. Hang on and let me find one.....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Right because of some weird reason that i don't understand, i still cannot upload pics or videos which is really fcuking annoying so i'm gonna have to change my avi.... hang on


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Simspin and Dutchtony. Post a picture here and I'll draw it tonight. This is a special event.


Ok Lman - This is the moment i have been waiting for. Go for it 

Poor old Simspin aint even logged on :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Ok Lman - This is the moment i have been waiting for. Go for it
> 
> Poor old Simspin aint even logged on :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

fvck glasses went wrong. oh well lol!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> View attachment 89153


FINALLY! I'VE FINALLY GOT AN LMAN ORIGINAL!!! Serious reps coming your way. I can't believe i've got superdazzler, chickenlegs and an Lman original to complete the set.

Simspin is gonna be proper p!ssed off as he's been waiting since post 38 and all that :lol:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i still dont have 1 i want an l man devil please


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Are you still doing requests L Man?I would love a picture


Here you go:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 89157


Haha ace mate!Reps inbound!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i still dont have 1 i want an l man devil please


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 89157


Funny how post 426 jumps the queue ahead of post 38. Think Simspin will have smoke coming out of his ears when he logs on..........


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Funny how post 426 jumps the queue ahead of post 38. Think Simspin will have smoke coming out of his ears when he logs on..........


Lmao I need a real life pic to draw. I'm very detailed and picky when it comes to observational drawings. His will be drawn tomorrow


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

haha.kin brill L man.cheers bro....reps comin


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> View attachment 89158


Another one bites the dust

Another one bites the dust

And another one gone, and another one gone

Another one bites the dust.........


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome job l man mate. Like them all.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Yo Lman, you're proper taking the p*ss now dude, I been waiting for ever for an original Lman.

Hint F*cking Hint!!!!!

If I ain't got a pic by tomorow I'll contemplate playing the race card


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Play the card man its valid, and warranted max the fcuker out


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Aye mate, a more mature version.





DutchTony said:


> Just tried to rep you and got this message - You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chickenlegs again.
> 
> WTF???


I've managed to spread the reps around enough to rep you again mate as promised


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Why duz it allways rain on me!!!!

Here u go L man i always miss the good stuff

try your best to do it m8t :thumb:



do witch ever u fancey m8t tar!!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89090
> 
> 
> Here we go simspin mate, hope you like it.


I have replaced it with the signed copy

it's worth more now cheers mi old m8t!  :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Chill people. Will do some tonight!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Yo Lman, you're proper taking the p*ss now dude, I been waiting for ever for an original Lman.
> 
> Hint F*cking Hint!!!!!
> 
> If I ain't got a pic by tomorow I'll contemplate playing the race card


Race Card ?

You are less black than Breda and I thought he was the whitest black man I'd ever seen


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Can I get in on this


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> I have replaced it with the signed copy
> 
> it's worth more now cheers mi old m8t!  :thumb:


NP bud


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

dont think ill ever get mine will i L-man :confused1:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

pooky said:


> dont think ill ever get mine will i L-man :confused1:


it's like waiting for the birth of a child

it take so long but when the fateful day finally

comes it is beautiful and you will love it 4eva!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> NP bud


thank you kindly


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tassotti:3310746 said:


> Race Card ?
> 
> You are less black than Breda and I thought he was the whitest black man I'd ever seen


Cheers Tass that made me smile

Have a rep


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Simspin said:


> it's like waiting for the birth of a child
> 
> it take so long but when the fateful day finally
> 
> comes it is beautiful and you will love it 4eva!


lets hope so!

i actually have a baby due december 19th, i wonder which will turn up 1st. pic or baby?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My moneys on the baby


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> it's like waiting for the birth of a child
> 
> it take so long but when the fateful day finally
> 
> comes it is beautiful and you will love it 4eva!


Jesus you still waiting mate? Thought i'd come home, log on and see you with a brand new Lman original 

He's not up to his old tricks again is he???


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Race Card ?
> 
> You are less black than Breda and I thought he was the whitest black man I'd ever seen


haha yeah i'm a lighty compared to breda but even then i'll play that card for what its worth


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

AK-26, I spent a couple of days in the garden and looked blacker than you and those days were overcast at best, pics of cock or I call bs.

L man, do I ever get one of these master pieces, I asked a long time ago :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Speedway said:


> AK-26, I spent a couple of days in the garden and looked blacker than you and those days were overcast at best, pics of cock or I call bs.
> 
> L man, do I ever get one of these master pieces, I asked a long time ago :whistling:


See post 38. He is STILL waiting :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Speedway said:


> AK-26, I spent a couple of days in the garden and looked blacker than you and those days were overcast at best, pics of cock or I call bs.
> 
> L man, do I ever get one of these master pieces, I asked a long time ago :whistling:


gtfo about cock pics, go spend some time in the garden and we can both play the race card :lol:



DutchTony said:


> See post 38. He is STILL waiting :lol:


i am still waiting and its f*cking ridiculous!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

AK I'm gonna do yours tonight! Back is a tough one to draw so don't build your hopes up brah


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> AK I'm gonna do yours tonight! Back is a tough one to draw so don't build your hopes up brah


as long as its an original Lman i'm happy :thumb:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I think with all the tips on Pullin' Pigs and porking that bird you like an L Man original of me and Big Ron would be cool :thumb:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i'll be taking over from l man from now on


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ballin said:


> I think with all the tips on Pullin' Pigs and porking that bird you like an L Man original of me and Big Ron would be cool :thumb:


Consider that a deal


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i'll be taking over from l man from now on


The geezer's face holding the barbell reminds me of Grim Fandango....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Consider that a deal


Do my AVI 

Pleeeeease L Man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Do my AVI
> 
> Pleeeeease L Man


Sure thing!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> i am still waiting and its f*cking ridiculous!!!


Here you go:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Simspin said:


> Why duz it allways rain on me!!!!
> 
> Here u go L man i always miss the good stuff
> 
> ...


Here you go mate:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 89213


Thanks Lman, and you've made my arms look bigger than they actually are :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Thanks Lman, and you've made my arms look bigger than they actually are :thumb:


Shredded! :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

how come u never did mine?

lol feelin neglected and im the K to your L


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Do my AVI
> 
> Pleeeeease L Man


Here you go:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> how come u never did mine?
> 
> lol feelin neglected and im the K to your L


Sorry Loveleelady! I'll put you on the list


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Sorry Loveleelady! I'll put you on the list


You sound like a pimp daddy o!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Here you go mate:
> 
> View attachment 89214


I don't believe it. 460 posts later The L Man comes good!!! lol only joking mate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> You sound like a pimp daddy o!


That's cause I am!! (not srs)


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i'll be taking over from l man from now on


I think my drawing days are up faced with this sort of competition!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

sooo now then

whats the chances of me getting an original Chicken Legs??


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll sort you one tomorrow bud, got the day off.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> I'll sort you one tomorrow bud, got the day off.


good man, and i shall rep you in return :thumb:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

All good bud.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Superdazzler's pic



Chickenlegs pic



L Mans pic



The full set


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The Originals


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you!!!! It looks amazing!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Superdazzler's pic
> 
> View attachment 89221
> 
> ...


well if i wasn't jealous before.... i am now?

frig tony at this rate with them all drawing you you'll be able to make a calender out of it!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Here you go mate:
> 
> View attachment 89214


Thank's L man one of your best yet rep's to u my frend!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Superdazzler



Chickenlegs



The L Man


----------



## bassfaceuk (Jul 18, 2012)

Some real impressive and funny stuff going on here! can someone do me a body building rabbit? would be me all over? lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> well if i wasn't jealous before.... i am now?
> 
> frig tony at this rate with them all drawing you you'll be able to make a calender out of it!


What a brilliant idea! Well I've got Jan, Feb and March so far. Who wants to have a go at April?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill have 1 mate


damn Lman there's que jumping going on here...  thanks and rep'd in advance x


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Here ya go ak mate, tried some new shading techniques! Hope ya like it. Painstaking work!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Cheers chicken legs, Repped!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89255
> 
> 
> Here ya go ak mate, tried some new shading techniques! Hope ya like it. Painstaking work!!


What are you using to draw these pictures mate? Is it just the paint program?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeh mate, MS paint.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fvck my Dad found out about these drawings.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Fvck my Dad found out about these drawings.


fuuuk bet drawings of half naked men went down well with the old man!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*honest im not laughing*....


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Lmfao! What did he say Lman?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Feels awkward man. He thinks it's funny now that I've explained the concept though. Also he knows one of the mods on here IRL lol!

EDIT - Whole family now know hahaha.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Feels awkward man. He thinks it's funny now that I've explained the concept though. Also he knows one of the mods on here IRL lol!
> 
> EDIT - Whole family now know hahaha.


you will be on J kyle nxt thing m8t lol

did your dad not want u to do him 1 ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Simspin said:


> you will be on J kyle nxt thing m8t lol
> 
> did your dad not want u to do him 1 ?


Lmao probably!

Nah he didn't ask mate. Might draw him for his bday present or something.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Feels awkward man. He thinks it's funny now that I've explained the concept though. Also he knows one of the mods on here IRL lol!
> 
> EDIT - Whole family now know hahaha.


How does your dad know one of the mods?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

bassfaceuk said:


> Some real impressive and funny stuff going on here! can someone do me a body building rabbit? would be me all over? lol




There u go i did draw it too.......... :whistling:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Lmao probably!
> 
> Nah he didn't ask mate. Might draw him for his bday present or something.


Lol he will love it!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> View attachment 89259
> 
> 
> There u go i did draw it too.......... :whistling:


Bloody hell that's proper good mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fairplay with that drawing mate!!

Just had a little pop at drawing the last supper:










Still work in progress.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You forgot to draw in any food at the last supper


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Bloody hell that's proper good mate


yes i had 30 seconds free and my sons crayolas at hand :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> View attachment 89259
> 
> 
> There u go i did draw it too.......... :whistling:





DutchTony said:


> Bloody hell that's proper good mate


I just saw the words at the bottom of the pic but can't make them out. Either way YOU DIDN'T DRAW THIS DID YOU!!! Git 

:lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

i did my vers of this old classic too


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You forgot to draw in any food at the last supper


They're cutting.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I just saw the words at the bottom of the pic but can't make them out. Either way YOU DIDN'T DRAW THIS DID YOU!!! Git
> 
> :lol:


Lol of cors i did

not :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> They're cutting.


That made me proper laugh out loud :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> yes i had 30 seconds free and my sons crayolas at hand :whistling:


Again i laughed out loud :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> That made me proper laugh out loud :lol:


milk through the nose stuf!!!


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Just had a little pop at drawing the last supper:
> 
> *http://sawiggins.files.wordpress.com*/2010/03/davincilastsup.jpg
> 
> Still work in progress.


LIES!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RDS said:


> LIES!


Ahhh s*it!


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Ahhh s*it!


CSI: Interwebs


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

anyone still drawing?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

So where is superdazzler then??

Gotta finish off the collection now


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> anyone still drawing?


Play the race card, that sh*t got me a drawing quick time :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> So where is superdazzler then??
> 
> Gotta finish off the collection now


wana join the club do u :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Simspin said:


> wana join the club do u :lol:


The fact there aren't many members makes it ultra exclusive, can I be an honorary member till I get an original superdazzler??


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Could you draw me a monkey with an eye-patch on a treadmill with a glass of wine in one hand and a banana in the other hand (which can shoot bullets) shooting jeremy kyle in the face, with a little bit of blood splatter please? Also could it be slightly overcast, a few clouds would be fantastic! Reps when you've done it my man.


Please put me on the list Lman!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Too right i wanna join the club


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> The fact there aren't many members makes it ultra exclusive, can I be an honorary member till I get an original superdazzler??


No but you can be a Jr member and i can put a word in with super d for u :innocent:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Too right i wanna join the club


You got 6 months free? :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Simspin said:


> You got 6 months free? :lol:


I'll even pay..send the bill to AK-26 

failling that im pulling out that card!!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I'll even pay..send the bill to AK-26
> 
> failling that im pulling out that card!!!


I did that i sent all 3 of them a lovely frendship card, pic's were dun the very nxt day u go 4 it


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> I did that i sent all 3 of them a lovely frendship card, pic's were dun the very nxt day u go 4 it


You could of left the cock shot out though mate!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Simspin said:


> No but you can be a Jr member and i can put a word in with super d for u :innocent:


That's good enough for me bro :thumb:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I still have no clue who is this week's artist..


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> The fact there aren't many members makes it ultra exclusive, can I be an honorary member till I get an original superdazzler??


I believe i was the first in the club therefore that must make me the president :lol:

What shall we call the club?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

You can call it "by invitation only" or "uk-m fine art collectors" or something along the lines of that.

And if you're president does that make me the vice president, when I join the club that is


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> You can call it "by invitation only" or *"uk-m fine art collectors" *or something along the lines of that.
> 
> And if you're president does that make me the vice president, when I join the club that is


I like uk-m fine art collectors 

In fairness, Simspin was 2nd in the club so he might wanna be vice president.....

I think you would be 3rd in the club. Could you be vice vice president? What are the other titles? :lol:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Just seen this. Wondered why so many people had cartoon drawings as their avis lol.

Not too sure if you're still doing requests so I'm gonna be a bit cheeky and ask if you would you be able to do a bodybuilder wheelying a motorcycle like this:

View attachment 89292


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> What a brilliant idea! Well I've got Jan, Feb and March so far. Who wants to have a go at April?


ok pop up a picture ill get out some pens and paper here and have a go!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Fvck my Dad found out about these drawings.


omg have you got grounded?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ok pop up a picture ill get out some pens and paper here and have a go!


do one of scooby doo doing aload of weights whilst getting chased by a old granny on a zimmer frame lol.. x


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> do one of scooby doo doing aload of weights whilst getting chased by a old granny on a zimmer frame lol.. x


yoo technical for me!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> yoo technical for me!


just do one of scooby do then


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> just do one of scooby do then


lols u got no picture to do?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I like uk-m fine art collectors
> 
> In fairness, Simspin was 2nd in the club so he might wanna be vice president.....
> 
> I think you would be 3rd in the club. Could you be vice vice president? What are the other titles? :lol:


i'd settle for boss man jr


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> What a brilliant idea! Well I've got Jan, Feb and March so far. Who wants to have a go at April?





Loveleelady said:


> ok pop up a picture ill get out some pens and paper here and have a go!


Lovely. Welcome artist number 4  Have a go at this


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Lovely. Welcome artist number 4  Have a go at this
> 
> View attachment 89310


oh god tony this looks complicated! ill give it go


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Lovely. Welcome artist number 4  Have a go at this
> 
> View attachment 89310


ok dutch, this is well worth the wait, i exceeeded myself wiv it


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok dutch, this is well worth the wait, i exceeeded myself wiv it
> 
> View attachment 89311


I really like the high contrasts, sharp lines making it an intensely powerful and dramatic work of art...

Anyone else apart from Lovleelady willing to draw me Pic? :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I really like the high contrasts, sharp lines making it an intensely powerful and dramatic work of art...
> 
> Anyone else apart from Lovleelady willing to draw me Pic? :lol:


lols ooo ackee imagine all the drama and intensitiy i could create wiv your tanned body pic?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lols ooo ackee imagine all the drama and intensitiy i could create wiv your tanned body pic?


Tanned? Lol :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lovelee, do me, that's a special kind of gift u got there!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Tanned? Lol :lol:


yeh fatstuff you called i answer ... is it spray tan you want or rub on?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lovelee, do me, that's a special kind of gift u got there!


aw delighted you want me to do you, im sure when tony sees my work he'll be thrilled and want me in the art club too!!!!

ok i gotta go work and beautify the nation but will pop you on my list of things to do this evening


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> aw delighted you want me to do you, im sure when tony sees my work he'll be thrilled and want me in the art club too!!!!
> 
> ok i gotta go work and beautify the nation but will pop you on my list of things to do this evening


Lol u better!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols ooo ackee imagine all the drama and intensitiy i could create wiv your tanned body pic?


You've sold it to me 



Fatstuff said:


> Tanned? Lol :lol:


Bottled £5.99 from boots..use three times a day everyday...you'll get there


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You've sold it to me
> 
> Bottled £5.99 from boots..use three times a day everyday...you'll get there


Bottle of what? Blue magic haha


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok dutch, this is well worth the wait, i exceeeded myself wiv it
> 
> View attachment 89311


Lmfao butch tony! Haha.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok dutch, this is well worth the wait, i exceeeded myself wiv it
> 
> View attachment 89311


A splendid picture Loveleelady. I love it


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> aw delighted you want me to do you,* im sure when tony sees my work he'll be thrilled and want me in the art club to*o!!!!
> 
> ok i gotta go work and beautify the nation but will pop you on my list of things to do this evening


Obviously the members of the committee will have to have a vote on this, but with art like that, i think it's safe to say - you're in!!! :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man Portrait 

Chickenlegs Portrait 

Superdazzler Portrait 

Loveleelady Portrait


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

lmao


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

jake87 said:


> i'll be taking over from l man from now on


L-man!!!! come on!!! i dont have to settle for this attempt do i? i want an original, all though jake did get the gurning pretty spot on


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ah tony i feel all choked up wiv happiness seeing you use my piccie - like im kinda famous or somethin

was thinkin about it today and i guess im more in the abstract art league whereas the rest of lads more new romantics

but room for all in the art club

re your comments on the committee .......im kinda like more a leader than a follower so ive just elected myself as director of the art club and dismissed the committe - all upcoming issues should be directed to me directly like lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha mutiny will ensue!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Haha mutiny will ensue!!


no wont be a prob... think these lads know their artistic abilities wil be carefuly crafted and developed and promoted wiv me at the head of the organisation


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Expecting big things from you then...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

loveleelady im getting the impression you want a jake87 original portrait doing


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> no wont be a prob... think these lads know their artistic abilities wil be carefuly crafted and developed and promoted wiv me at the head of the organisation


Not sure about the head of the organisation but I am sure you will be more a more than welcome member, especially with your Picasso-ness


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lovelee, do me, that's a special kind of gift u got there!


done chick hope you love it... i do!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Expecting big things from you then...


see above!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jake87 said:


> loveleelady im getting the impression you want a jake87 original portrait doing


defo jake i cant just be a giver like to take as well!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

can i just say this piece was an absolute pleasure to work on


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jake87 said:


> can i just say this piece was an absolute pleasure to work on


Jake ya know what... i like it!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Jake this one for you


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

its better than the original, but jade?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Made this for ewen, he didn't request it but he deserves one!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> see above!


Haha lovelee stuff ... see what i did there?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Haha lovelee stuff ... see what i did there?


lol chicken legs i havent seen none of your pictures?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol chicken legs i havent seen none of your pictures?


Oh really? They're on this thread!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

one here


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> one here


ooooo ta its really gud


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Cheers! I'm going to start using photoshop again also, i used to be pretty good with it. Did a photography btec years ago, finished with a distinction. So more awesome avi's on the horizon.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Cheers! I'm going to start using photoshop again also, i used to be pretty good with it. Did a photography btec years ago, finished with a distinction. So more awesome avi's on the horizon.


why not give mine a go? i dont think id be too complex to do


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll make yours my first photoshop attempt.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

loveleelady will u do me seems as L-man is ignoring my constant pleas


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> loveleelady will u do me seems as L-man is ignoring my constant pleas


That's quite a proposition!  haha


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

*sings* Strap on sally chased us up the alley we feared for our behinds!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> That's quite a proposition!  haha


haha i really shud re-word that shouldnt i


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe you'll have the luck of the irish...


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

fingers crossed


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> loveleelady will u do me seems as L-man is ignoring my constant pleas


ok pooky i will - but will have to wait till breakfast i just done a 60+ hour workin week and its stifllin my creativity a little come back in mornin and ill deliver


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ok pooky i will - but will have to wait till breakfast i just done a 60+ hour workin week and its stifllin my creativity a little come back in mornin and ill deliver


woop woop 

cant wait. 60+ hours? u wana slow down! hope u av got time to train inbetween all that.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> woop woop
> 
> cant wait. 60+ hours? u wana slow down! hope u av got time to train inbetween all that.


yeh defo i can barely keep my eyes open after work and sometimes the 20 mile drive home is a struggle to stay on road but still train

i go to bodybuilding gym down the road from my business and this week as knew wouldnt have energy or time to do full sessions i went in and did cardio - sprinting at intervals on treadmill and kept diet very clean and calories very low

saying that i move all day at work so all helps and do love working and be happy ticking along

just had spray tan done here waiting to develop will see if get round to ur piccie pookie lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> loveleelady will u do me seems as L-man is ignoring my constant pleas


well pooky i certainly wont ignore your pleas im not as heartless as the L man he refuses to do me - i guess im just too challenging

so this one for you


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

busy little bee.

sounds a bit like my days, i drive 400-600 miles a day on average and do what ever job i av on n then try drive home with out nodding off then do 1-1/2 - 2 hours intensive training in the gym.

np pain no gain tho yeh? something like that.

it will pay of one day. wont it? hope so! best do!

yeh get those arty farty skills in action. dont want to be let down like i have with L-man.

dunno what ive done wrong, thought we was friends but hes just a big meany.

maybe ill get my drawing skills out actually, i did study fine art after all (to then become a builder)

just had spray tan done here waiting to develop will see if get round to ur piccie pookie lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> well pooky i certainly wont ignore your pleas im not as heartless as the L man he refuses to do me - i guess im just too challenging
> 
> so this one for you
> 
> View attachment 89403


pookie poo? :tongue:

wow thats unreal! u must of worked on that for atleast a whole minute.

thank u very much, iam touched x


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

i like how big u have made my delts. ace


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> busy little bee.
> 
> sounds a bit like my days, i drive 400-600 miles a day on average and do what ever job i av on n then try drive home with out nodding off then do 1-1/2 - 2 hours intensive training in the gym.
> 
> ...


oh pookie you like me wee worker not a shirker

fine art? thats a very intricate and specialised area of the art world hard to develop a career in it

but yes you shud give this picture drawing go a bash

i mean look how good i am and how quickly ive picked up the skills and unleashed my creativitiy and thats with no art training!

so imagine how good you would be??

and you is so busy with work and training you have to be like me and multi task

did you like my efforts?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> pookie poo? :tongue:
> 
> wow thats unreal! u must of worked on that for atleast a whole minute.
> 
> thank u very much, iam touched x


see thats what i mean!!!

i cant get over how i can produce masterpieces so quickly this whole art lark and my natural abilities has really taken me by surprise


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

well iam just gob smacked at ur talents. keep it up and defo give up the day job.

i can see pound signs ere. plenty money to be made.

iam gona sell mine. it is an original rite?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> well iam just gob smacked at ur talents. keep it up and defo give up the day job.
> 
> i can see pound signs ere. plenty money to be made.
> 
> iam gona sell mine. it is an original rite?


yes but sorry the rites remain wiv me so only i can sell... sorry!

why dont you get started and do me?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> yes but sorry the rites remain wiv me so only i can sell... sorry!
> 
> why dont you get started and do me?


ooooo u saucy bugga. oh draw u? yeh ill get on it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

so talented !


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> so talented !


thanks hayley bet you is impressed?

i could do you?

you'll be first woman ive done!!!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> thanks hayley bet you is impressed?
> 
> i could do you?
> 
> you'll be first woman ive done!!!


filth :innocent:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> filth :innocent:


pooky dont be sayin that u know my pictures isnt filth, defo not, pure genius stuff


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> pooky dont be sayin that u know my pictures isnt filth, defo not, pure genius stuff


i think its my mind that is filth!

oh yeh i know this, ur art work is second to non.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> i think its my mind that is filth!
> 
> oh yeh i know this, ur art work is second to non.


thanks pooky all forgiven


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I disagree. My realism art is just as good.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> I disagree. My realism art is just as good.


theres room for all artists here chicken


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> thanks hayley bet you is impressed?
> 
> i could do you?
> 
> you'll be first woman ive done!!!


 You can do me any time  xxx


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> You can do me any time  xxx


ok will do...

be prepared to wait

as i gotta go shower of spray tan then going mega shoppin session

will attend to it this evening


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I keep subbed


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

misshayley said:


> You can do me any time  xxx


this i wana see


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I like uk-m fine art collectors
> 
> In fairness, Simspin was 2nd in the club so he might wanna be vice president.....
> 
> I think you would be 3rd in the club. Could you be vice vice president? What are the other titles? :lol:


AK-26 can be vice prez i'll be Jr vice prez & head of talent relations

makes me sound younger also i go for the motion that super d and

chickenlegs become art affiliated members ow yer and l man needs 3 votes DT ? & AK ?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok will do...
> 
> be prepared to wait
> 
> ...


can u do me one? don't want Duch lording it up over me!

this one please if u could thank u v much


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> View attachment 89438
> 
> 
> £10


iv only got reps on me m8t will that do?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Simspin said:


> iv only got reps on me m8t will that do?


as a first installment, yes :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

matt1



chickenlegs



l man



superdazzler


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> as a first installment, yes :lol:


a fine artist and a shrewd businessman

just for that ur not in the club :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

so now that we have soo many budding artists, i think we should have a competition or something to find the master artist.

competition ideas would be welcome :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Simspin said:


> a fine artist and a shrewd businessman
> 
> just for that ur not in the club :lol:


he really should know that as an artist he'll only ever get rich when he's dead lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> he really should know that as an artist he'll only ever get rich when he's dead lol


are u offering to kill him 4 me so i don't have to pay the ten pound ?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> so now that we have soo many budding artists, i think we should have a competition or something to find the master artist.
> 
> competition ideas would be welcome :thumb:


yes as head of talent relations all £10 entry fees can be made payable to simspinnoripoff.co.uk


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> View attachment 89438
> 
> 
> £10


just noticed that nose, wat u trying to say!!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Simspin said:


> just noticed that nose, wat u trying to say!!!!


Im a caricaturist man, no harm


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Im a caricaturist man, no harm


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

misshayley said:


> You can do me any time  xxx


how u like this


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

i did draw it too.............. :whistling:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> oh pookie you like me wee worker not a shirker
> 
> fine art? thats a very intricate and specialised area of the art world hard to develop a career in it
> 
> ...


yeh course i liked ur efforts, i was touched. the way u captured my whole being was just sublime.

for this i congratulate u,

ive had a go too, as u requested, ive done u (so to speak)


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

no idea why its ended up so small but lets face it, its pretty f-in amazing yeh?

thought so.

thanx.

hope u like it as much as i liked working on it and it has met all ur expectations.

enjoy it lovely lady


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ah tony i feel all choked up wiv happiness seeing you use my piccie - like im kinda famous or somethin
> 
> was thinkin about it today and i guess im more in the abstract art league whereas the rest of lads more new romantics
> 
> ...


Oh. Erm i'll get my coat..... :whistling:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

dutch tony, are ur arms really as big as in ur avi? ur huge! ur tattooed tiger stripes look cool too. loveleelady aint half good at this art stuff.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> AK-26 can be vice prez i'll be Jr vice prez & head of talent relations
> 
> makes me sound younger also i go for the motion that super d and
> 
> chickenlegs become art affiliated members ow yer and l man needs 3 votes DT ? & AK ?


:thumbsup:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> :thumbsup:


just need ak to agree and were up and runing


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pooky said:


> dutch tony, are ur arms really as big as in ur avi? ur huge! ur tattooed tiger stripes look cool too. loveleelady aint half good at this art stuff.


Lol I wish my arms were that big. Yeah loveleelady puts alot of dedication into her work


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Simspin said:


> just need ak to agree and were up and runing


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Agreed :thumb:


dont you boys go pushing me out of this club!!

jealousy is not an attractive quality - i know my talents may be years beyond your abilities but no call to leave me out of the line up!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> yeh course i liked ur efforts, i was touched. the way u captured my whole being was just sublime.
> 
> for this i congratulate u,
> 
> ...


pooky... well what can i say?

i never realised how 'special' i looked before lol a few words spring to mind that i dont feel i shud share

but i appreciate your effort... so an A for effort


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> dont you boys go pushing me out of this club!!
> 
> jealousy is not an attractive quality - i know my talents may be years beyond your abilities but no call to leave me out of the line up!!!


We ain't pushing you out of the club at all LL, in fact we need you on the board in order to have your expert opinion on abstract art.

Plus we'll get called sexist if you ain't on the board :tongue:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Whats a man gotta do to get his pic drawn?? Dont you f*ckers make me go all "ready and waiting" in this bitch!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> We ain't pushing you out of the club at all LL, in fact we need you on the board in order to have your expert opinion on abstract art.
> 
> Plus we'll get called sexist if you ain't on the board :tongue:


gimme a role then... i need a title.... and make it big!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Whats a man gotta do to get his pic drawn?? Dont you f*ckers make me go all "ready and waiting" in this bitch!!


i sensed your pain and responded


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> i sensed your pain and responded
> 
> View attachment 89460


You are the bestest and dont let no one tell you no different...tracy emin aint got nuttin on you!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You are the bestest and dont let no one tell you no different...tracy emin aint got nuttin on you!!


you sooo rite chick glad i delited you


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

its nice to see people trying...I mean youre all completely hopeless, but you're trying bless ya

I run art classes from wednesday-friday

Let me know if you're interested

Im serious.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> its nice to see people trying...I mean youre all completely hopeless, but you're trying bless ya
> 
> I run art classes from wednesday-friday
> 
> ...


My man i aint seen your work :whistling:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

please can i have one, ive waited about a year now, and im considering sucking off as a viable option just to get it done


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> pooky... well what can i say?
> 
> i never realised how 'special' i looked before lol a few words spring to mind that i dont feel i shud share
> 
> but i appreciate your effort... so an A for effort


wohhhh hold on a god dam minute. this is not the kind of reaction i was expecting mg:

appreciate the effort?!!

effort!! how very well dare u.

i want an A for skill not effort.

the time i put in to this ate in to my very busy weekend yet i still endevoured to create this master piece, yes thats rite MASTER PIECE.

and i get an A for "effort" YIPPEEEEE. look at it, its amazing.

iam hurt loveleelady, this has cut deep.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

synthasize said:


> please can i have one, ive waited about a year now, and im considering sucking off as a viable option just to get it done


why didnt u say this earlier.

ill do u an avi no problem.

jeez u shud of said this deal before


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> wohhhh hold on a god dam minute. this is not the kind of reaction i was expecting mg:
> 
> appreciate the effort?!!
> 
> ...


ah but you gotta take that response and grow from it - use it to make yourself the bestest


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ah but you gotta take that response and grow from it - use it to make yourself the bestest


what evs


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

pooky said:


> why didnt u say this earlier.
> 
> ill do u an avi no problem.
> 
> jeez u shud of said this deal before


pm for payment


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> its nice to see people trying...I mean youre all completely hopeless, but you're trying bless ya
> 
> I run art classes from wednesday-friday
> 
> ...


ooo matt is these like these real life classes where you strip off and people paints you???


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> what evs


aw wee pookie dont be huffy


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo matt is these like these real life classes where you strip off and people paints you???


yes

just PM me your number and we'll go from there


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol thanx lovelee


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> aw wee pookie dont be huffy


ill be ok.

no wait a second

wee? that means small! iam not small! cant call a bodybuilder small, thats so mean.

ur on a roll


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> yes
> 
> just PM me your number and we'll go from there


ahhh where we going? im in northern ireland there arent that many regular flights


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> ill be ok.
> 
> no wait a second
> 
> ...


lol BIG BIG BIG Pookie like REALLY BIG Pookie wookie


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> ahhh where we going? im in northern ireland there arent that many regular flights


get your crayons out, first lesson is going to be me teaching you how to draw a map to my class

first lessons free, I'm so generous sometimes, I shock myself


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol BIG BIG BIG Pookie like REALLY BIG Pookie wookie


YESSSSS :clap:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> yeh course i liked ur efforts, i was touched. the way u captured my whole being was just sublime.
> 
> for this i congratulate u,
> 
> ...


LMFAO that is pretty awful! You have made her look like she's just hit up a spoon of brown!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pooky said:


> yeh course i liked ur efforts, i was touched. the way u captured my whole being was just sublime.
> 
> for this i congratulate u,
> 
> ...


Courtney Love on a come down :lol:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

i think its literally a spot on representation of her. its like a photo.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeh lol, very abstract.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> i think its literally a spot on representation of her. its like a photo.


You need a new camera mate haha.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> View attachment 89477
> 
> 
> Had to blur out the good stuff, sorry lads. Got to show some respect to the participant - lesson 2 of art.
> ...


id tap that


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> View attachment 89477
> 
> 
> Had to blur out the good stuff, sorry lads. Got to show some respect to the participant - lesson 2 of art.
> ...


I like the bottom one better


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Lesson 3 - make sure you don't accidently upload the one which you had second thoughts about incase it was deemed inapporiate


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Lesson 3 - make sure you don't accidently upload the one which you had second thoughts about incase it was deemed inapporiate


lmao :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Lesson 3 - make sure you don't accidently upload the one which you had second thoughts about incase it was deemed inapporiate


Haha! Quality!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Chickenlegs - Did you say you used mspaint to do my avi?

I just had a quick go at doing loveleelady and it was awful. Fcuking awful. I stopped half way and deleted it! After this attempt, i wondered how you got the detail in my tattoo to come out so well???


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> LMFAO that is pretty awful! You have made her look like she's just hit up a spoon of brown!


lmao you describe it soo well


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Chickenlegs - Did you say you used mspaint to do my avi?
> 
> I just had a quick go at doing loveleelady and it was awful. Fcuking awful. I stopped half way and deleted it! After this attempt, i wondered how you got the detail in my tattoo to come out so well???


..... a bad work man blames his tools


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ..... a bad work man blames his tools


i blame my so called bad work on my critic (you)


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone else noticed The L Mans been a little quiet recently?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Anyone else noticed The L Mans been a little quiet recently?


L-man is busy doing my pic. iam sure he is


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry people been a bit busy this weekend, and as always, my mind is going crazy.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

pooky said:


> L-man is busy doing my pic. iam sure he is


thats what you think pooky :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Anyone else noticed The L Mans been a little quiet recently?


diddnt he go on holiday?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

or maybe his old man has banned him using the computer as he found his folder of half naked muscly men he had been drawing over last few weeks


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Sorry people been a bit busy this weekend, and as always, my mind is going crazy.


as long as the training is going good, its all gravy bro :thumb:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Could you do me please? And be generous if you know what I mean


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Anyone else noticed The L Mans been a little quiet recently?





The L Man said:


> Sorry people been a bit busy this weekend, and as always, my mind is going crazy.


Wow literally 2 minutes later The L Man turns up. Maybe i have a gift....

Anyone else noticed i haven't won the lottery recently


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Why am I on a downer from Sunday to Tuesday? Then Wednesday to Friday is all dandy!

DutchTony if you win the lotto - split it with me. Cheers.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> post 38 l man post 38!!!





eezy1 said:


> wheres my bastard pic


These 2 posts crack me up :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Why am I on a downer from Sunday to Tuesday? Then Wednesday to Friday is all dandy!
> 
> DutchTony if you win the lotto - split it with me. Cheers.


do you drink l man at the weekend?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> do you drink l man at the weekend?


Yeah, that's probably why lol.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah, that's probably why lol.


lol well stop drinkin!!! its not gud for you


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Why am I on a downer from Sunday to Tuesday? Then Wednesday to Friday is all dandy!
> 
> DutchTony if you win the lotto - split it with me. Cheers.


Promise i will split it with you if i win mate :whistling:

Also you haven't told us how you feel on a saturday or is that too gruesome to discuss here???

On a serious note, i wonder what you are doing differently or what is different about the good and bad days you are having.....


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lol well stop drinkin!!! its not gud for you


But all my friends are out drinking. Maybe I'll pretend to be drinking when I'm with them  run to the toilets and neck a protein shake!



DutchTony said:


> Promise i will split it with you if i win mate :whistling:
> 
> Also you haven't told us how you feel on a saturday or is that too gruesome to discuss here???
> 
> On a serious note, i wonder what you are doing differently or what is different about the good and bad days you are having.....


That doesn't sound to convincing mate but I expect my share 

Haha nah Saturday wasn't gruesome. But that girl again...! lol!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> But all my friends are out drinking. Maybe I'll pretend to be drinking when I'm with them  run to the toilets and neck a protein shake!
> 
> That doesn't sound to convincing mate but I expect my share
> 
> Haha nah Saturday wasn't gruesome. But that girl again...! lol!


aw just not worth it if it makes u feel down

whats this about a girl? like some back story on my artists!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> aw just not worth it if it makes u feel down
> 
> whats this about a girl? like some back story on my artists!


Yeah true..

Ah I've spoken about her before on here like a wimp but oh well  Just a girl I like .. we've had something going on between us for like a year and a half now. She went off to Uni a few months ago which felt sh1t. I thought that was it, and she did get with someone else (sleep with someone else, etc) which is fine because she's not my girlfriend.

She is back for the summer, and everytime we're out we are together (if you know what I mean). She tells my friends she doesn't like being back as it "reminds her of how much she likes me" and that she gets a bit jealous when she see's me talking to her friends etc haha! Then she goes from being really nice to going a bit cold (not texting etc). Messes with my head as I really like her.

Damn, L Man feels weak. This is what influences my art I think.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah true..
> 
> Ah I've spoken about her before on here like a wimp but oh well  Just a girl I like .. we've had something going on between us for like a year and a half now. She went off to Uni a few months ago which felt sh1t. I thought that was it, and she did get with someone else (sleep with someone else, etc) which is fine because she's not my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


aw L man thats tough, but maybe just take control of situtation - ask her directly and sober if she wants to go out wiv you - if you dont get a very clear yes then move on ta feck!!!! itll ruin ur summer otherwise


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> aw L man thats tough, but maybe just take control of situtation - ask her directly and sober if she wants to go out wiv you - if you dont get a very clear yes then move on ta feck!!!! itll ruin ur summer otherwise


Yeah I need to really! Can't wait to get on holiday and let myself go too!!

Cheers


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I need to really! Can't wait to get on holiday and let myself go too!!
> 
> Cheers


i remember the thread bro, again just ask her out the worst that will happen is she'll say no.

and then you can go on holiday and move on and come back a new man, or she will say yes and you'll be happy as feckin larry 

either way it beats not knowing...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> i remember the thread bro, again just ask her out the worst that will happen is she'll say no.
> 
> and then you can go on holiday and move on and come back a new man, or she will say yes and you'll be happy as feckin larry
> 
> either way it beats not knowing...


Very true mate 

I'm going on holiday very soon so will probably have to be after


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

That doesn't sound to convincing mate but I expect my share 

Haha nah *Saturday wasn't gruesome. But that girl again*...! lol!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Maybe that's why from sunday to tuesday you are feeling down and by wednesday to friday you are happy again, then saturday comes back round again???


At the moment I just look forward to weekends because I can keep occupied with friends, and hopefully get to see this girl sometimes (like I said she does live away at Uni - she's here for like a month or so). I know most people do. But my weekdays kind of suck really. That's why I enjoy training during the week.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Yeah true..
> 
> Ah I've spoken about her before on here like a wimp but oh well  Just a girl I like .. we've had something going on between us for like a year and a half now. She went off to Uni a few months ago which felt sh1t. I thought that was it, and she did get with someone else (sleep with someone else, etc) which is fine because she's not my girlfriend.
> 
> ...





Loveleelady said:


> aw L man thats tough, but maybe just take control of situtation - ask her directly and sober if she wants to go out wiv you - if you dont get a very clear yes then move on ta feck!!!! itll ruin ur summer otherwise





The L Man said:


> At the moment I just look forward to weekends because I can keep occupied with friends, and hopefully get to see this girl sometimes (like I said she does live away at Uni - she's here for like a month or so). I know most people do. But my weekdays kind of suck really. That's why I enjoy training during the week.


I would definately follow Loveleeladys advice to be honest. I know it is different when you are the one in the situation but at least you will find out once and for all


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Goodnight fellow fine art collectors


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah true..
> 
> Ah I've spoken about her before on here like a wimp but oh well  Just a girl I like .. we've had something going on between us for like a year and a half now. She went off to Uni a few months ago which felt sh1t. I thought that was it, and she did get with someone else (sleep with someone else, etc) which is fine because she's not my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


L-man L-man L-man ill give u some advise. listen up fella

life is short, this aint no dummy run. if its ment to be and all that rubbish u will be together eventually.

at the minute whilst u can just enjoy life, life is so frickin awsome.

life is for smiling and lauging, dont let things u cant change bring u down.

get that f-in chin up, pull ur socks up and crack on.

(dont read this bit loveleelady, boys only)

go sow ur oats, dip ur wic

spread ur seed n enjoy ur self.

u seem like a really nice young man, loads of women out there looking for a chap like u.

if she wants u she will come get u, dont wait around sulking and feeling down as thats just gona acheive nothing.

she may even see ur coping well and cracking on regardless and decide to pull her finger out n get with u!

either way, worst comes to worst and u cant get over her and still gona pine over her, do it with a smile. we are not on this earth long enuf to spend extended peroids of time feeling down, u will only look back in years to come and regret it.

anyway L-man u got us now :beer:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Chickenlegs - Did you say you used mspaint to do my avi?
> 
> I just had a quick go at doing loveleelady and it was awful. Fcuking awful. I stopped half way and deleted it! After this attempt, i wondered how you got the detail in my tattoo to come out so well???


Erm, basically by not rushing mate. Paint doesn't allow much room for error, especially with a standard mouse, so just slow down n enjoy. I might get me a pc digital pen one day, see what i can create. Back in my pot filled days i used to draw lots of cannabis leaves, did a massive one that i wrote live the dream around it. Pure class it was!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

L mannnnnnnn, i think you're over complicating things! It's a simple equation, if she really wanted to commit to you she would do. You shouldn't let one c*ck tease ruin your day/week! I agree with pooky, just crack on! Enjoy your weekends on the ****, have fun! Don't worry about women! If it happens it happens! Getting uptight will not make you approachable! As i said before immerse yourself in your training, make the week your time to build and the weekend your time for people to view. And you should limit how much you drink if it effects your mood so much! Replace a few drinks with diet coke, nobody need know it's not alcohol, just say it's rum n coke.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Simspin said:


> how u like this
> 
> View attachment 89451


U drew this? Wow  x thanks x


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

misshayley said:


> U drew this? Wow  x thanks x


Draw it did ya mate??? :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

just logged in on pc and had a proper look at my avi, im in two minds weather to contact trading standards!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> View attachment 89529
> 
> 
> just logged in on pc and had a proper look at my avi, im in two minds weather to contact trading standards!!


Haha! It is a little bit sketchy!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Haha! It is a little bit sketchy!


man i was robbed!! LL had me thinking she done me a masterpiece :scared:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sun is shining, the weather is sweet. For some reason I want to draw Jay Cutler, smoking a spliff.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Sun is shining, the weather is sweet. For some reason I want to draw Jay Cutler, smoking a spliff.


before you do that aint it only right that you should fix up mine :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> before you do that aint it only right that you should fix up mine :thumb:


X2, it's only fair Lman


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish I can't even see your AVI bro! I'm in work anyway might be risky atm..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Ackee&Saltfish I can't even see your AVI bro! I'm in work anyway might be risky atm..


Let me change it my man


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Here is my contribution to the fine art


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Change your avi and i'll give you a whirl also.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Here is my contribution to the fine art
> 
> View attachment 89541


Cracking effort! Repped.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:



> Here is my contribution to the fine art
> 
> View attachment 89541


Very good mate 

Also repped


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Ackee&Saltfish I can't even see your AVI bro! I'm in work anyway might be risky atm..





chickenlegs said:


> Change your avi and i'll give you a whirl also.




:beer:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Sun is shining, the weather is sweet. For some reason I want to draw Jay Cutler, smoking a spliff.


yeh excellent idea mate but i reckon u wud enjoy doing my pic for me a lot more.

its cool tho ive waited a life time so far and ive only asked a million times so i guess i can wait a bit longer :'(

dunno what ive done to deserve this


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Here we go loveleelady, my first photoshop in years! Hope you like it.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89570
> 
> 
> Here we go loveleelady, my first photoshop in years! Hope you like it.


That is quality mate, pop art at its finest.

I'm sure Andy Warhol would be proud, Repped :thumbup1:

Edit- I owe you reps bro, gotta spread the love first.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenlegs said:
 

> View attachment 89570
> 
> 
> Here we go loveleelady, my first photoshop in years! Hope you like it.


aye come on now! this is cheating surly?

clicking a few buttons is not art! i wana see some brush strokes now


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pooky said:


> yeh excellent idea mate but i reckon u wud enjoy doing my pic for me a lot more.
> 
> its cool tho ive waited a life time so far and ive only asked a million times so i guess i can wait a bit longer :'(
> 
> dunno what ive done to deserve this


Lman likes his clients to go through hell before his does their pic. A little request isn't good enough. You got to beg and plead. Just ask Simspin 

In the end you HAVE to resort to insults. It's the only way!

:lol:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Lman likes his clients to go through hell before his does their pic. A little request isn't good enough. You got to beg and plead. Just ask Simspin
> 
> In the end you HAVE to resort to insults. It's the only way!
> 
> :lol:


i think L-man has done all the requests weeks ago but he is pretending to be busy to keep us on our toes and make us appreciate the actual true beauty of an L-man original by just dropping one or two pics in every few days. the blokes a bloody genius.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

wait thats not exactly an insult is it dutchtony?!

rite L-man, PAL, listen ere. get my f-in pic done now or ill duff u up. got it.

ill get all ninja on ur ass b!tch h34r:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I would definately follow Loveleeladys advice to be honest. I know it is different when you are the one in the situation but at least you will find out once and for all


yeh defo lifes too short to be wondering what if - theres a time to play games and then there comes that point where ya have ta have the balls to be direct and upfront and like so what if shes not into you yeh the rejection hurts but fek like at least u had the balls to ask and sure theres any more women out there


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> That is quality mate, pop art at its finest.
> 
> I'm sure Andy Warhol would be proud, Repped :thumbup1:
> 
> Edit- I owe you reps bro, *gotta spread the love first*.


Ahem :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89570
> 
> 
> Here we go loveleelady, my first photoshop in years! Hope you like it.


like it????

i friggin LOVE it!!!!!!

how u know pink my fav colour?

i really love it cause u made me luk nice thanks chicken


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Lovely, ty for the kind responces! I'm ignoring pooky and his nastiness!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Repped everyone on this page, yeah I'm just in that loving mood today :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Repped everyone on this page, yeah I'm just in that loving mood today :lol:


yeh as the artistic crew of uk muscle we need to look after each other


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yeh as the artistic crew of uk muscle we need to look after each other


So have you decided on the title that best suits you then?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> That is quality mate, pop art at its finest.
> 
> I'm sure Andy Warhol would be proud, Repped :thumbup1:
> 
> Edit- I owe you reps bro, gotta spread the love first.


Cheers matey!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Repped everyone on this page, yeah I'm just in that loving mood today :lol:


I have just repped everyone on this page too (plus Simspin)

Loving it!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I repped everyone here few days back, so can't return rep atm!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Lovely, ty for the kind responces! I'm ignoring pooky and his nastiness!


strong genius creativity can be intimidatin for some chicken give them time to accept your talent?

how i put the little tag line under my name like you got?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Where the **** is my monkey gangster on a skateboard with a glass of wine in one hand and a banana in the other which shoots bullets in jermery kyle face with excessive blood splatter under a slightly overcast setting. WHERE!?

Why is life so cruel.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> So have you decided on the title that best suits you then?


em yeh i was just thinking simply .....

'Leader & Goddess of the Uk Muscle Art Club'

i like to keep it fairly low key

like if you agree the motion


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> strong genius creativity can be intimidatin for some chicken give them time to accept your talent?
> 
> how i put the little tag line under my name like you got?


Go to 'Forum Actions' then go to 'Edit Profile'

You will see there where you can have a tag line


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> strong genius creativity can be intimidatin for some chicken give them time to accept your talent?
> 
> how i put the little tag line under my name like you got?


Yes i'll allow the lesser skilled time to accept my ability!

Follow tony's instruction.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

L-man....










hard bum-ole rape if no monkey gangster wine shooty shoot shoot (under 10% homosexual) (no ****)


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Go to 'Forum Actions' then go to 'Edit Profile'
> 
> You will see there where you can have a tag line


ill accept this as you agreein the motion - have your weekly report on my desk first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ill accept this as you agreein the motion - have your weekly report on my desk first thing tomorrow morning


WAIT! What motion?!?!?!?????


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> strong genius creativity can be intimidatin for some chicken give them time to accept your talent?
> 
> how i put the little tag line under my name like you got?


ok i cant lie, it looks pretty cool


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> em yeh i was just thinking simply .....
> 
> 'Leader & Goddess of the Uk Muscle Art Club'
> 
> ...


DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> WAIT! What motion?!?!?!?????


you snooze you loose lmao


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Lovleelady - you are no godess of art, that title belongs to L-woman


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Lovleelady - you are no godess of art, that title belongs to L-woman


pipe down matt you stick ta standing around nakid lettin others paint u


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> pipe down matt you stick ta standing around nakid lettin others paint u


Thats not the class I had in mind


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!!


X2 ain't havin it!!!

And if the president and the vp don't agree..... It just isn't official :tongue:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> X2 ain't havin it!!!


look i get change can be hard but as soon as you accept it it gets easier

who else around here has my level of creativity and business acumen?

ya know ill take you all places no one else has

so just roll wiv it guys


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

surly with my actual real art qualifacations i shud be the administrator of this new uk-m art club?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!!  DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!! DO NOT AGREE!!!





AK-26 said:


> X2 ain't havin it!!!


You can be cook and cleaner if you like? :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> surly with my actual real art qualifacations i shud be the administrator of this new uk-m art club?


ok ill let you be the office boy


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I didn't realise this was a thread full of jokes. Where do I start


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Lmao!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't realise this was a thread full of jokes. Where do I start


ello stranger where u been hiding. can u draw? l-man seems to of retired


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't realise this was a thread full of jokes. Where do I start


You want to apply to join the art club?

All it takes is your interpretation of an Avi.... That's it!!!

Then you too can be apart of this community within a community


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> You want to apply to join the art club?
> 
> All it takes is your interpretation of an Avi.... That's it!!!
> 
> Then you too can be apart of this community within a community


What avi?

Is it a fit man? If so I will happily help judge.....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> ello stranger where u been hiding. can u draw? l-man seems to of retired


I actually can draw. Well I use to draw a lot as a younger teenager, but last thing I drew was a hand a few months ago after years of not doing anything. Wasn't amazing lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> What avi?
> 
> Is it a fit man? If so I will happily help judge.....


noooo! u pick someones avi on this thread and then u draw them. easy peasy


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok ill let you be the office boy


Loveleelady - We await your responce to our offer of cook and cleaner......


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> noooo! u pick someones avi on this thread and then u draw them. easy peasy


What on paper or the computer? I can't draw on the computer lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> What on paper or the computer? I can't draw on the computer lol


on computer, use that paint program

look at 1st few pages for examples

they get much worse as the weeks go by tho.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What on paper or the computer? I can't draw on the computer lol


mspaint


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Any Avi, I chose to draw the l mans Avi.

I'll probably try a few other in a lil while, but pick any Avi and let's see what you come up with.

A few of out artists already have their own creative signature.

Chickenlegs is our modern/pop art style artist

Loveleelady is our abstract/contemporary style artist

Which will you be!?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

whos up for drawing my pic then il set it as avi


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> whos up for drawing my pic then il set it as avi


I'll give it a go later on buddy


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> whos up for drawing my pic then il set it as avi


LIL-SCOOB-22

there ya go pal. ive done ur avi


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Loveleelady - We await your responce to our offer of cook and cleaner......


My decision has been made - you can see my title clearly displayed - no further discussion required.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah I don't have paint on my rubbish netbook


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What on paper or the computer? I can't draw on the computer lol


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/180588-some-my-art-work-pics-i-also-do-requests-15.html

Go to post 590 for a good set of examples


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pleeeeeaaaaasssse do mine I want one


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I'll give it a go later on buddy


k bud no worries


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> My decision has been made - you can see my title clearly displayed - no further discussion required.


 :cursing:  :ban: :gun_bandana: :death:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Pleeeeeaaaaasssse do mine I want one


greediness is not in the spirit of the club

you do one first then you get one back

dont be just a taker kay!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> :cursing:  :ban: :gun_bandana: :death:


tony if you continue with this unprofessional behaviour i will issue a warning!

focus on your art work - you're diluting your creativity with this attitude


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> My decision has been made - you can see my title clearly displayed - no further discussion required.


owner? the cheek of it


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Right the 3 avi's I'll draw will be

Ackee

Scoobie

Kay

I'll do em later and hope you guys like my creativity.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> greediness is not in the spirit of the club
> 
> you do one first then you get one back
> 
> dont be just a taker kay!


I would of been on it like sonic LL but I honestly don't have paint on my rubbish netbook!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> tony if you continue with this unprofessional behaviour i will issue a warning!
> 
> focus on your art work - you're diluting your creativity with this attitude


Where's the rest of my team when i need them? Vice Pres? Junior Vice Pres?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Where's the rest of my team when i need them? Vice Pres? Junior Vice Pres?


Bro it's nothing to worry about, we are the official fine arts club.

So no matter what flashy title she creates, it can't be official unless we all agree


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I would of been on it like sonic LL but I honestly don't have paint on my rubbish netbook!!!


ok then get your boys crayons and paper out and then just photo it and upload!

where theres a will theres a way

oh and maybe take some time to meditate and chant before you begin tap into your creativity?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Right the 3 avi's I'll draw will be
> 
> Ackee
> 
> ...


and pooky???


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Right the 3 avi's I'll draw will be
> 
> Ackee
> 
> ...


Ah yes <3 u AK... (u better make me look good or I take it back lol)


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Where's the rest of my team when i need them? Vice Pres? Junior Vice Pres?


I'm just a artist mate.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Where's the rest of my team when i need them? Vice Pres? Junior Vice Pres?


they have agreed its ok tony trust me its all gonna be ok ill look after you - just get drawing there sweetie - itll all be ok now that im at the helm


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pooky said:


> and pooky???


Ahh mate The L Man should be on later and hopefully he'll do you then :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> they have agreed its ok tony trust me its all gonna be ok ill look after you - just get drawing there sweetie - itll all be ok now that *im at the helm*


YOU AINT AT THE HELM WOMAN!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ok then get your boys crayons and paper out and then just photo it and upload!
> 
> where theres a will theres a way
> 
> oh and maybe take some time to meditate and chant before you begin tap into your creativity?


I need you to post some of your chanting vids, just so I can get an idea of what a real artist needs to do to 'tap into their creativity'...


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Ahh mate The L Man should be on later and hopefully he'll do you then :lol:


chance wud be a fine thing


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Right let's just compose ourselves here and breath.

Deep breaths...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

pooky said:


> and pooky???


Yeah why not, I'll do yours too broski :thumb:



Kaywoodham said:


> Ah yes <3 u AK... (u better make me look good or I take it back lol)


I'll do my best, I'm no Picasso though lol



chickenlegs said:


> I'm just a artist mate.


What happened to talent resourcing?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> YOU AINT AT THE HELM WOMAN!!!


lol ah god tony all this pain and stress you feeling ... channel it .... i feel something good and amazing is going to grow out of it and i believe you're gonna really please me with your efforts


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

LL owns the bootleg art club!!! :tongue:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I need you to post some of your chanting vids, just so I can get an idea of what a real artist needs to do to 'tap into their creativity'...


but kay cant you see this isnt about copying... i expect real creativity and talent.... i cud let you see some of mine but that would just leave you envious and wondering how you would ever achieve my mental artistic intelligence... so just take some time out and clear your head and sit with that paper and crayon until it flows


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm so excited its like Xmas lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Spruced it up ackee mate, will draw you if you prefer.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok who shall I do? First name up I will go and give it a go


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89574
> 
> 
> Spruced it up ackee mate, will draw you if you prefer.


you've made him look amazing, well done


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> you've made him look amazing, well done


Tyty! It's all slowly coming back to me...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok who shall I do? First name up I will go and give it a go


Me, my Avi is on my profile


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok who shall I do? First name up I will go and give it a go


Do mine it's pretty low on detail...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Bro it's nothing to worry about, we are the official fine arts club.
> 
> So no matter what flashy title she creates, it can't be official unless we all agree


Ahhhhh thank fcuk for that.

Sh!t pressure was gettin' to me for a while there.

:lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL @ your new avi tony!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Me, my Avi is on my profile


Your avi is already a cartoon back avi?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Your avi is already a cartoon back avi?


If you go into my profile you'll see the non cartoon one lovey


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> If you go into my profile you'll see the non cartoon one lovey


Hey less of the lovey lol. Il go on my laptop shortly and have a look


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Ahhhhh thank fcuk for that.
> 
> Sh!t pressure was gettin' to me for a while there.
> 
> :lol:


ooo actually i like the fact you've elected me owner of the cool contraband art club!

i never was one for being a geeky lets do this all above board type

true artists are renegades like me and will wanna be in the bootleggers bunch


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Kay i wanted to be creative so i pimped your dog. Enjoy!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89577
> 
> 
> Kay i wanted to be creative so i pimped your dog. Enjoy!


Very good mate


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

this was a labour of love.

Honey monster after 120mg prop EOD for 8 weeks


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lmfao awww bella will love it! Lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jake87 said:


> this was a labour of love.
> 
> Honey monster after 120mg prop EOD for 8 weeks


god jake thats fabulous and your body looks amazin!!!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmfao awww bella will love it! Lol


Cool  .


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> god jake thats fabulous and your body looks amazin!!!!!


cheers CEO. i do explicits aswell etc. pm for more details


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jake87 said:


> cheers CEO. i do explicits aswell etc. pm for more details


  xx


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jake87 said:


> cheers CEO. i do explicits aswell etc. pm for more details


jake i appreciate your respect - ive accepted you into my badass artists club


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> xx


oh queenie i see, you're an appreciater of art too? dont be keeping it quiet chick - join the club!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> jake i appreciate your respect - ive accepted you into my badass artists club


I think my epic version of bella the dog should secure my induction...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> oh queenie i see, you're an appreciater of art too? dont be keeping it quiet chick - join the club!!!


Yep I enjoy seeing the talents and different styles u all have  xx


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

queenie appreciates all kinds of art


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jake87 said:


> queenie appreciates all kinds of art


This is true 

I'm really good at clay modelling xx


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> I think my epic version of bella the dog should secure my induction...


Of course you are in the club mate


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> I think my epic version of bella the dog should secure my induction...


chickenlegs, hmmmm ok i liked it,

i like the way you dont go for the obvious choice, like that little twist in your thought process ...

thats the kinda qualities i look for in me artists - dont go for the stick by the rules and regulations types

so yes considered it - you're in... but keep mixing it up dont get predictable or ill axe you


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

What about cock shots??


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Of course you are in the club mate


he doesn't wanna be in your club dopetony - he was requesting to mine


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> chickenlegs, hmmmm ok i liked it,
> 
> i like the way you dont go for the obvious choice, like that little twist in your thought process ...
> 
> ...


Lmao you're a right whip cracker...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yep I enjoy seeing the talents and different styles u all have  xx


what would be your signature style queenie?

i may consider you for my club - if it peaks my interest


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> he doesn't wanna be in your club dopetony - he was requesting to mine


Hey i'm happy to be in both ty please!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> This is true
> 
> I'm really good at clay modelling xx


okkkk bit of a slow process for me really ... prefer more knee jerk responses to art

have you got any other skills i could include in your application?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Hey i'm happy to be in both ty please!


sorry chicken this is like when parents spilt up - you gotta choose one or the other

your call chicken... cant be a rules boy and a badass artist


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> okkkk bit of a slow process for me really ... prefer more knee jerk responses to art
> 
> have you got any other skills i could include in your application?


She could mix it up, maybe smash a dumbell into a block of clay. Whilst dressed as a leprechaun...?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> sorry chicken this is like when parents spilt up - you gotta choose one or the other
> 
> your call chicken... cant be a rules boy and a badass artist


I can sit on the fence!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> I can sit on the fence!


yeh chick you sit on that fence and you wont be sitting in my club :whistling:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

That's no way to speak to a master of art... tut tut!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> That's no way to speak to a master of art... tut tut!


who says that rules boy? lols go join the geeky art club wiv that attitude


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> That's no way to speak to a master of art... tut tut!


See mate. That's what happens on the other side. Join us and your art will be greatly appreciated. You know it makes sense..... :thumb:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> See mate. That's what happens on the other side. Join us and your art will be greatly appreciated. You know it makes sense..... :thumb:


I never left mate, was just trying to be greedy!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> See mate. That's what happens on the other side. Join us and your art will be greatly appreciated. You know it makes sense..... :thumb:


yeh tony just remember do your health and safety checks first of all!! lols

by the way i have had a fabulous idea for us all to enjoy and develop our potential - ill share it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Sweet! Sounds interesting.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yeh tony just remember do your health and safety checks first of all!! lols
> 
> by the way i have had a fabulous idea for us all to enjoy and develop our potential - ill share it tomorrow!!!!


Fcuk the health and safety checks! We're enjoying copious amounts of mind altering drugs with strippers in the background awaiting our instruction to entertain us!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Fcuk the health and safety checks! We're enjoying copious amounts of mind altering drugs with strippers in the background awaiting our instruction to entertain us!!!


Rock on tommy (tony)!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

here you go scoobie



i don't know how to make them the size Lman did but this will have to do from me.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> here you go scoobie
> 
> View attachment 89584
> 
> ...


When you open paint, stretch the bottom right of the white box so that it fills the page


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> here you go scoobie
> 
> View attachment 89584
> 
> ...





DutchTony said:


> When you open paint, stretch the bottom right of the white box so that it fills the page


Good pic though mate


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I resized it for you, i'll delete once you have downloaded it k.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Here is the best i could do Kay, i improvised on your tatt as i couldn't make out what it said.



thanks tony & chickenlegs, i'll draw them correct size next time.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Pookie and Ackee, i'll have yours done tomorrow dudes :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Here is the best i could do Kay, i improvised on your tatt as i couldn't make out what it said.
> 
> View attachment 89588
> 
> ...


Haha thats brill thanks AK!!! X


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Here is the best i could do Kay, i improvised on your tatt as i couldn't make out what it said.
> 
> View attachment 89588
> 
> ...


Np mate, good stuff again.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89574
> 
> 
> Spruced it up ackee mate, will draw you if you prefer.


man its like xmass all over again... waking up to suprises good work man all i can offer in return is hugs and reps


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Fcuk the health and safety checks! We're enjoying copious amounts of mind altering drugs with strippers in the background awaiting our instruction to entertain us!!!


lmao... yes tony im sure the rules boys are living it up lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sooo was thinking we needed some new talent and best way to stimulate people is sometimes do a picture of them first of all

But I like tot choose my own subjects not have to be bombarded with please or demands

So this morning i went to the list of the uk muscle threads and looked at who last posted then just randomly choose a name before looking at their profile.....

lol now this could work out good or bad... lucky for me mine turned out good

so will post his picture now and go tell him... ahhh excitement cant wait for his reaction!!!

hope he's as pleased with me as you all have been!!!! lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Lmfao


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> I think my epic version of bella the dog should secure my induction...


i called for yours and superdazlers entry about 20 pages bk lad!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> man its like xmass all over again... waking up to suprises good work man all i can offer in return is hugs and reps


Np matey, I have been enjoying learning ps again.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> i called for yours and superdazlers entry about 20 pages bk lad!


yeah mate, I was trying to join everything. Was whoring it up. Lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> i called for yours and superdazlers entry about 20 pages bk lad!


 :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> yeah mate, I was trying to join everything. Was whoring it up. Lol


Thats it u got to be in it to win it and all that


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

3 major players in the art seen online now!

DT

CL

SS


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> 3 major players in the art seen online now!
> 
> DT
> 
> ...


Have you decided on your official title in the club yet mate?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Have you decided on your official title in the club yet mate?


yes, Jr vice prez and head of talent relations. its nice and short catchy like!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> yes, Jr vice prez and head of talent relations. its nice and short catchy like!


Oh yeah of course. I forgot sorry mate. So much been going on here lately what with female adolfs trying to take over :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

This is my drawing of me in my new role


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Can anyone do me a favour and take a look at this for me? Haven't had one reply :sad:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/187723-another-5x5-routine-but-too-much.html

Would be appreciated.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Oh yeah of course. I forgot sorry mate. So much been going on here lately what with female adolfs trying to take over :lol:


yes i move for a no woman motion they can do a knitting thread........ :lol: (JOKE!)


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> This is my drawing of me in my new role
> 
> View attachment 89602


 :lol: I'm not falling for that one again mate :lol:

Good pic though


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> :lol: I'm not falling for that one again mate :lol:
> 
> Good pic though


LOL!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Can anyone do me a favour and take a look at this for me? Haven't had one reply :sad:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/187723-another-5x5-routine-but-too-much.html
> 
> Would be appreciated.


seems fine dt your only doing 3 days geting plenty of rest no problems with that 4 me m8t


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> seems fine dt your only doing 3 days geting plenty of rest no problems with that 4 me m8t


I didn't know if 30 sets on each training day was too much 

cheers mate.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Low reps?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Just looked and looks good.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Just looked and looks good.


Lovely. Ok that's my training for the next 3-4 months.

Cheers


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Check this i did do it this time art gone wild :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Check this i did do it this time art gone wild :lol:
> 
> View attachment 89605


Yeah i like it. Temporary avi? :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

dont know why its so small tho im not head of computer relations!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Sweet mate, I'm waiting for my back to heal... Again. And i'll get back to my blood n guts type routine.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Bearing in mind i don't get home till 8pm tonight, then have to eat and beat the kids up for a bit  but after i'm gonna do my best to sit down and create some masterpieces. Feeling creative today.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Check this i did do it this time art gone wild :lol:
> 
> View attachment 89606


haha lovely stuff.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Bearing in mind i don't get home till 8pm tonight, then have to east and beat the kids up for a bit  but after i'm gonna do my best to sit down and create some master pieces. Feeling creative today.


thats why i go to gym 5.30 or 6 am it just gets too much with kids on a nite i try to hav 30 to 60 mins sleep wen i get in from work to keep me going til bed .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Sweet mate, I'm waiting for my back to heal... Again. And i'll get back to my blood n guts type routine.


I know how you feel mate. had a bad back on and off since i was 17. didn't train for a few weeks till yesterday due to a few injuries. Trained 5x5 deads, squat & bench yesterday. Aching everywhere today. Now i realise why they say you can't go maximum weight on deads and squats on the same day :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't realise this was a thread full of jokes. Where do I start


I am not a joke, I am a serious artist!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> haha lovely stuff.


cheers m8t i did all the work l mans head and google body :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I know how you feel mate. had a bad back on and off since i was 17. didn't train for a few weeks till yesterday due to a few injuries. Trained 5x5 deads, squat & bench yesterday. Aching everywhere today. Now i realise why they say you can't go maximum weight on deads and squats on the same day :lol:


my back is same had 2 months off gym 6 month bk with it just go's wen ever it feels like it its a pain in the ass well more back realy!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to do another one, who wants to be my subject lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I want to do another one, who wants to be my subject lol


Damn can't change my avi till i get home! :cursing:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Aye it's a bas*ard! I did alot of lifting as a kid, moving a severely disabled family member around the house. I first tore muscles in my back around the age of 9-10! This lead to uneven wear on my l4-l5 disc, around 4 years ago it ruptured deadlifting. Took me around a year to be able to walk without a limp. I've reabilitated myself but Thursday last week went to the hospital with the missis n the bus, (breast ultrasound, for her i might add lol) and on the way back the bus driver hit the kerb of a traffic calming lane narrowing! Jolted the whole bus to the right and my disc didn't like it!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Aye it's a bas*ard! I did alot of lifting as a kid, moving a severely disabled family member around the house. I first tore muscles in my back around the age of 9-10! This lead to uneven wear on my l4-l5 disc, around 4 years ago it ruptured deadlifting. Took me around a year to be able to walk without a limp. I've reabilitated myself but Thursday last week went to the hospital with the missis n the bus, (breast ultrasound, for her i might add lol) and on the way back the bus driver hit the kerb of a traffic calming lane narrowing! Jolted the whole bus to the right and my disc didn't like it!!


**** man thats no good you hav had a ruf ride

as for bus get a claim in!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I want to do another one, who wants to be my subject lol


fatstuff did not think i would say this but do me do me! :blush:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Simspin said:


> fatstuff did not think i would say this but do me do me! :blush:


lol, give me a pic to go from then


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

One with an xmas feel to it.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Simspin said:


> View attachment 89613
> 
> 
> One with an xmas feel to it.


you don't have to do martin clunes on the tv :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> **** man thats no good you hav had a ruf ride
> 
> as for bus get a claim in!


Not sure where to start with the claim mate.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd do you!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Not sure where to start with the claim mate.


ring any of them no win no fee they will b only 2 happy to do the rest 4 u!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89615
> 
> 
> I'd do you!


lol they sed that one would not be used!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Simspin said:


> you don't have to do martin clunes on the tv :lol:


u ready to experience genius


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 89618


it gives me an air of class!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

lmao martin looks better than usual...


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

well dun fats ur in the club!

official act of


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> lmao martin looks better than usual...


yes he too has an air of cock er i mean class!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

so im in


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u look stoned so i drew u stoned


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> so im in


yes sir official member welcome :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> u look stoned so i drew u stoned


drunk more than likely!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

again with the big nose im going to get a complex!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Artist fats, matt1, superD,L Man,Chickenlegs,L Man agine 4 some reason and Me.

and againe with the chickenlegs :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Noticed how you left out my sexy santa!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> **** man thats no good you hav had a ruf ride
> 
> as for bus get a claim in!


Was thinking the same thing about the claim.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> View attachment 89621
> 
> 
> View attachment 89622
> ...


That's a nice collection you got going on


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Was thinking the same thing about the claim.


I'll do some research see if i can get owt. My uncle is a bus driver for the same company might ask him.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Noticed how you left out my sexy santa!!


but that is real!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> I'll do some research see if i can get owt. My uncle is a bus driver for the same company might ask him.


yer dam rite m8t!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> That's a nice collection you got going on


thanks i try to use all the techniques of the past masters, there influence are there for all to see. :smartass:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Noticed how you left out my sexy santa!!


it's on just remembered i had a black suite on wen i did that pic yours is fake!!!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Deny this then ...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Deny this then ...
> View attachment 89653


Photoshop? if so, i'm getting it :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeh man it is indeed PS.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Deny this then ...
> View attachment 89653


hey i only shave wen i go on hol! :lol:

Nice one!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Yeh man it is indeed PS.


Chickenlegs head of computer technical arts director (or H.O.C.T.A.D. for a nice short tag.)

by official order of Jr.V.P.H.O.T.R


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Chickenlegs head of computer technical arts director (or H.O.C.T.A.D. for a nice short tag.)
> 
> by official order of Jr.V.P.H.O.T.R
> 
> View attachment 89655


It's all coming together nicely :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> It's all coming together nicely :lol:


Like a well oil painted machine!!!:laugh:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Chickenlegs head of computer technical arts director (or H.O.C.T.A.D. for a nice short tag.)
> 
> by official order of Jr.V.P.H.O.T.R
> 
> View attachment 89655


Wearing it with pride!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Wearing it with pride!


Nice. Looks good mate


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Cheers bud.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Awww, I'm feeling left out :crying:

Not up to the same standard as you guys with your fancy computer art, i can only draw the old fashoned way.

heres a pic of Kay



Edit: OK so i done this a while ago but couldnt find any others that looked like any UK-M members!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Awww, I'm feeling left out :crying:
> 
> Not up to the same standard as you guys with your fancy computer art, i can only draw the old fashoned way.
> 
> ...


That's cracking mate, got some talent in those fingers! Get drawing!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Awww, I'm feeling left out :crying:
> 
> Not up to the same standard as you guys with your fancy computer art, i can only draw the old fashoned way.
> 
> ...


That's fcukin smart mate, jokey pics aside, I do dabble with pencil n paper few times a year just to try and keep my hand in! I like tattoo stuff and marvel comic type stuff lol but I wouldn't mind giving a manga style piece a go!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> 3 major players in the art seen online now!
> 
> DT
> 
> ...


hello yes? and LL


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

busy in work the day then had big hard training session followed by 20 mins hi cardio and then thought feck why not and went to the pool and did a 20 min swim on a roll woo love it


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Mr pooky in light of the time you've spent waiting, i've put some extra effort in to making you something a little bit special!



I did it in high res so you can use it for your desktop also. Enjoy matey.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

replictor its this thread lol about page 63 youll be impressed


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ok here is a pic i did on paint (seriously) for ukm about a year or 2 ago.....any good

View attachment 89730


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Mr pooky in light of the time you've spent waiting, i've put some extra effort in to making you something a little bit special!
> 
> View attachment 89729
> 
> ...


That's proper good mate!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> ok here is a pic i did on paint (seriously) for ukm about a year or 2 ago.....any good
> 
> View attachment 89730


dont you start lol we keepin it clean


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> dont you start lol we keepin it clean


u dont want the snatch one then??


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Uriel said:


> ok here is a pic i did on paint (seriously) for ukm about a year or 2 ago.....any good
> 
> View attachment 89730


self portrait?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> ok here is a pic i did on paint (seriously) for ukm about a year or 2 ago.....any good
> 
> View attachment 89730


It even has a gingerish bush! Good stuff mate!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> That's proper good mate!


Cheers bud.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> u dont want the snatch one then??


Fcuk clean! Where's the snatch??? :lol:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Mr pooky in light of the time you've spent waiting, i've put some extra effort in to making you something a little bit special!
> 
> View attachment 89729
> 
> ...


woohoo. i like it :thumb:

how clever. very cool

many thanx chickenlegs ya lil beaut


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> woohoo. i like it :thumb:
> 
> how clever. very cool
> 
> many thanx chickenlegs ya lil beaut


Np bud, not sure if it'll fit well in it's current size as an avi, i can adjust it if it doesn't.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> Fcuk clean! Where's the snatch??? :lol:


here

View attachment 89731


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> here
> 
> View attachment 89731


pretty gud for a novice!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Uriel said:


> here
> 
> View attachment 89731












-I was thinking ****, ive really left that open, but i hope he misses it :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

more of my art work

View attachment 89732


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> here
> 
> View attachment 89731


No wonder your helmets the colour it is if you've been banging snatch that looks like that.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and

View attachment 89733


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> more of my art work
> 
> View attachment 89732


HAHA!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 89734


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

reps for dutch tony avatar lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> reps for dutch tony avatar lol


As soon as i saw it, immediately had to have it...... :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> reps for dutch tony avatar lol


Repped you for the flinty t shirt, you should start selling them.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread is getting weird as fvck lmao! Modern art.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> As soon as i saw it, immediately had to have it...... :lol:


some dude called eric or summat that doesnt post anymore challenged us to a dirty drawing comp - the old spunking cock is one i been perfecting since about 6 in jotters lol

i did do a fanny but may be on other lappy lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha! You crack me up.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel mate you got your avi pic in your journal? Got an idea...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> some dude called eric or summat that doesnt post anymore challenged us to a dirty drawing comp - the old spunking cock is one i been perfecting since about 6 in jotters lol
> 
> i did do a fanny but may be on other lappy lol


When you find it, you've got to stick it on here


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuk it - a flinty homage du montage (ok i made that genre up)

View attachment 89735


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> Uriel mate you got your avi pic in your journal? Got an idea...


you need a better res pic?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> This thread is getting weird as fvck lmao! Modern art.


L Man it feels like you aint been here for ages. Think you've got a bit of catching up to do


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

1000 posts :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> you need a better res pic?


Yes mate.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Haha! You crack me up.


no pun intended?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> Yes mate.


pm on way lol

infact here

View attachment 89736


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> no pun intended?


Indeed non intended!

P.s Your avi looks mint!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Np bud, not sure if it'll fit well in it's current size as an avi, i can adjust it if it doesn't.


woohoo! it works


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> pm on way lol


K mate ta.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Indeed non intended!
> 
> P.s Your avi looks mint!


yes mate, love it. that colour makes my delts look massive


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pooky said:


> woohoo! it works


That avi looks wicked! Reps for Chickenlegs :thumb:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Cheers lads, plenty more to come! Only just getting back into photoshop.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> K mate ta.


see edited post page before bro - pic includd full size


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> That avi looks wicked! Reps for Chickenlegs :thumb:


gave him some good reps


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> see edited post page before bro - pic includd full size


K bud, will do.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> gave him some good reps


Cheers man will return!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Cheers lads, plenty more to come! Only just getting back into photoshop.


not only is it my avi its also my desktop image


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Indeed non intended!
> 
> P.s Your avi looks mint!


I await the next chickenlegs masterpiece. You've got a lot to live up to now after pookys avi


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

i feel so special :wub:

best avi so far


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> reps for dutch tony avatar lol


wow i'm now a splendid one to behold....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> wow i'm now a splendid one to behold....


i love hard bro lol

fuk it - i will fire up paint and do a new fany...stand by


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i love hard bro lol
> 
> fuk it - i will fire up paint and do a new fany...stand by


Standing to attention :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Right i knocked this up, couldn't get it as good as i wanted because the resolution of uriels pic ain't great.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

how i imagine lovlee ladee looks ##

View attachment 89740


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> Right i knocked this up, couldn't get it as good as i wanted because the resolution of uriels pic ain't great.
> 
> View attachment 89739


sweet as fuk bro = ta


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Bum hair... loool


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Chickenlegs is on fire with the photoshop work :thumb:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Chickenlegs is on fire with the photoshop work :thumb:


Ta bud, not used it for around 10 years! :S. I needed to start using it again to help build a website, so doing stuff like this is helping.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> Bum hair... loool


could say - its a bit gash lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Uriel said:


> how i imagine lovlee ladee looks ##
> 
> View attachment 89740


mannnnn ur gona get a boot up the **** off lovelee lady for that one.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pooky said:


> mannnnn ur gona get a boot up the **** off lovelee lady for that one.


why.............fk of course - i should have did a blonde minge.......now - its cool curtains and bath matt dont need to match lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Uriel said:


> why.............fk of course - i should have did a blonde minge.......now - its cool curtains and bath matt dont need to match lol


shes a beauty therapist, its bound to be completly waxed n tidy.

not battered, spotty and ginger :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> shes a beauty therapist, its bound to be completly waxed n tidy.
> 
> not battered, spotty and ginger :lol:


You know too much? Been having a pooky about down there have we? Pun intended! lmao!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pooky said:


> shes a beauty therapist, its bound to be completly waxed n tidy.
> 
> not battered, spotty and ginger :lol:


BS - all the builders i know live in sh1t houses lol - i reckon its like a wrongly wired switchboard down there.......terrorist bomb at maplins pmsl

she knows i'm a helmet lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> You know too much? Been having a pooky about down there have we? Pun intended! lmao!


i wish, shes pretty f-in hot to be fair


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Uriel said:


> BS - all the builders i know live in sh1t houses lol - i reckon its like a wrongly wired switchboard down there.......terrorist bomb at maplins pmsl
> 
> she knows i'm a helmet lol


very good point, iam a builder and my house is unfinished to say the least. i dont have time to work on my house so i guess she wont have to to work on her ......


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> how i imagine lovlee ladee looks ##
> 
> View attachment 89740


Lmfao. Excellent on many levels :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pooky said:


> very good point, iam a builder and my house is unfinished to say the least. i dont have time to work on my house so i guess she wont have to to work on her ......


exactly...i mean i dont own my own aircraft but if i did...it'd be a bag of sh1t.....lovlee's prolly got nails like a russian navvy and pubic hair from the back of her neck to her belly buton lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Uriel said:


> exactly...i mean i dont own my own aircraft but if i did...it'd be a bag of sh1t.....lovlee's prolly got nails like a russian navvy and pubic hair from the back of her neck to her belly buton lol


i think id still tap it with a hairy back!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pooky said:


> i think id still tap it with a hairy back!


you're very rude - i hope she doesnt take offence to everything you said in that co**** diatribe...............

(sorry bro - just got my sh1t deflector up - you are gettin fingered in the hope that i swerve pmsl)


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> BS - all the builders i know live in sh1t houses lol - i reckon its like a wrongly wired switchboard down there.......terrorist bomb at maplins pmsl
> 
> she knows i'm a helmet lol


I can visualise things short circuiting and popping and cracking :lol:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Uriel said:


> you're very rude - i hope she doesnt take offence to everything you said in that co**** diatribe...............
> 
> (sorry bro - just got my sh1t deflector up - you are gettin fingered in the hope that i swerve pmsl)


haha nice try but i doubt me thinking shes hot is anything like drawing her gash all rotton n stuff :lol:

ur in big trouble young man


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> you're very rude - i hope she doesnt take offence to everything you said in that co**** diatribe...............
> 
> (sorry bro - just got my sh1t deflector up - you are gettin fingered in the hope that i swerve pmsl)


If you could swerve this, I want you as my lawyer when my missus takes me to the cleaners.... :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha!! Avi looks sweet Uriel bud!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

reps


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Did this for Replicator, he didn't want one like pooky's. Do you think he'll like it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Did this for Replicator, he didn't want one like pooky's. Do you think he'll like it?
> 
> View attachment 89741


Lol quality


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> reps


You just repped me about 20% of my total rep lmfao!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ok last one - this was a before and after pic i retouched for musclegirls recent mt2 thread pmsl - is sure you can see - like all half decent art - i hardly go outside the lines lol

View attachment 89742
View attachment 89743


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> You just repped me about 20% of my total rep lmfao!


thts how we roill bro lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

My fcuking virgin has gone down! Unfortunately not a metaphor....

Not gonna use the mobile all night as it's soooooooo slooooooow.

gonna go to bed and go virgin smashing tomorrow! Ahhh takes me back......

Goodnight peeps.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> My fcuking virgin has gone down!


nothing worse than a leak on a new doll lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL gn man sw.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> nothing worse than a leak on a new doll lol


lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> how i imagine lovlee ladee looks ##
> 
> View attachment 89740


lol you're such a loser


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> mannnnn ur gona get a boot up the **** off lovelee lady for that one.


lol pooky i know, he's a tramp


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lol you're such a loser


lol...you're in a good mood today - i was expecting a bolloking .....

its only an artistic impression lol.....i wasnt working from pics or memory


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> shes a beauty therapist, its bound to be completly waxed n tidy.
> 
> not battered, spotty and ginger :lol:


pooky - think uriel just drawing what he's used to seeing lmao likes quality


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> pooky - think uriel just drawing what he's used to seeing lmao likes quality


your such a poor art critic.................van gough suffered this moronic lack of insight too.....i forgive your inability to reach into the depth of my canvass and feel my brush pmsl


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> your such a poor art critic.................van gough suffered this moronic lack of insight too.....i forgive your inability to reach into the depth of my canvass and feel my brush pmsl


lols

rite enough now uriel - ya know if you keep on like this the thread will get closed or deleted and its good crack around here im enjoying being exposed to the arty farty uk muscle crew


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lols
> 
> rite enough now uriel - ya know if you keep on like this the thread will get closed or deleted and its good crack around here im enjoying being exposed to the arty farty uk muscle crew


ok - my posts will be as pure as my mind now

oh feck says our irish chum


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Reposting this for you replicator... lols you just have to see it!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> View attachment 89754
> 
> 
> Reposting this for you replicator... lols you just have to see it!


Why dont you message him?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> wow i'm now a splendid one to behold....


Like me but not as gud :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> View attachment 89754
> 
> 
> Reposting this for you replicator... lols you just have to see it!


or do some one who give's a fook i kid of cors!............... :whistling:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

some pics i did on paint ages ago and also crap

but don't h8t on the artis


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Simspin said:


> some pics i did on paint ages ago and also crap
> 
> but don't h8t on the artis
> 
> ...


there is only one L man.. like johnny lee they are far and few.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> there is only one L man.. like johnny lee they are far and few.


Yes its true he's one L of ant Art Man


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Like me but not as gud :lol:


You 'have much to be proud of'

:lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> ok here is a pic i did on paint (seriously) for ukm about a year or 2 ago.....any good
> 
> View attachment 89730


Forgot to rep you for my new avi..... Done :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

chickenlegs said:


> Did this for Replicator, he didn't want one like pooky's. Do you think he'll like it?
> 
> View attachment 89741


this is awesome ..will rep ye when i can :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> View attachment 89754
> 
> 
> Reposting this for you replicator... lols you just have to see it!


Im honoured LLL :thumbup1: x



Simspin said:


> or do some one who give's a fook i kid of cors!............... :whistling:


Some of us have jobs inbetween coming on here Simplespin :lol: its all good :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Im honoured LLL :thumbup1: x
> 
> Some of us have jobs inbetween coming on here Simplespin :lol: its all good :thumb:


The joys of being self employed lol i'm on hol looking after the dam ass kids this wk :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> You 'have much to be proud of'
> 
> :lol:


Yes and i am proud of you DT, our young go geting leader but not my boss you don't own me!!!! :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Im honoured LLL :thumbup1: x
> 
> Some of us have jobs inbetween coming on here Simplespin :lol: its all good :thumb:


hang on a min simplespin just for that i will hav my like back

no you can keep it but your on the list ya crazy scott u! :laugh:

(edit it's the unsavory art critics list not the sex offenders)


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Yes and i am proud of you DT, our young go geting leader but not my boss you don't own me!!!! :lol:


That's why we can never have a power hungry female in charge... :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> That's why we can never have a power hungry female in charge... :lol:


yes they would have us wearing dresses and dancing like fruity

ass clowns wel we draw crap pictures of kittens and stars dam it that's not ART!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

This is! and one of my own of cors......................................... :whistling:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

:S! Weirdo!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im in the mood to create one, any takers?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> :S! Weirdo!


I think dt is fine a little crazed but not weird for shame on you H O C T A D!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> im in the mood to create one, any takers?


Do chickenlegs he needs doing


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Simspin said:


> Do chickenlegs he needs doing


chickenlegs - gizza pic to work from!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> chickenlegs - gizza pic to work from!


here he is sun bathing at work.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

haha!! Pic to do me with.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> haha!!


Give him a pick lad his work is good!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

See above, make sure you draw me bigger than I am ty pls.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> See above, make sure you draw me bigger than I am ty pls.


good man fats will do u gud!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> View attachment 89754
> 
> 
> Reposting this for you replicator... lols you just have to see it!





Simspin said:


> or do some one who give's a fook i kid of cors!............... :whistling:





Simspin said:


> hang on a min simplespin just for that i will hav my like back
> 
> no you can keep it but your on the list ya crazy scott u! :laugh:
> 
> (edit it's the unsavory art critics list not the sex offenders)


just a play on words honest


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just a quicky as i am off to work lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

LMFAO!!! Cheers. It's just how i see myself in the mirror!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> just a quicky as i am off to work lol
> 
> View attachment 89797


Wow look at the double jointed wrists :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Wrists? Epic!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Wrists? Epic!


I just realised and edited it in time... doing too many things at the same time :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Everyone in the club (and the iron lady) has just had their @rse repped


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

More reps following those.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89585
> 
> 
> I resized it for you, i'll delete once you have downloaded it k.


Copyed it mate sound!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Im honoured LLL :thumbup1: x
> 
> Some of us have jobs inbetween coming on here Simplespin :lol: its all good :thumb:


lol you welcome replicator


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

i'll rep the club in a bit just off to gym ow yer and the lady of steel!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice one bud.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol you welcome replicator


you nd to spred the rep love girl! (club business).


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

well im all reped out have to wait 24 hours :sleeping:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

up and about for the day doin well on me training schedule this week - gonna do big cardio sess this evenin in gym then think go for swim as getting back into it is shaking up routine and muscles

re the repping - i rarely do it, so consider it an uber compliment when i do lol

im for out this weekend so will get some pictures to give you all some lovely new images to work on lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> up and about for the day doin well on me training schedule this week - gonna do big cardio sess this evenin in gym then think go for swim as getting back into it is shaking up routine and muscles
> 
> re the repping - i rarely do it, so consider it an uber compliment when i do lol
> 
> im for out this weekend so will get some pictures to give you all some lovely new images to work on lol


Gud girl keep up the gud work gym and art wise! 

just got bk from gym i'm too hot!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> Gud girl keep up the gud work gym and art wise!
> 
> just got bk from gym i'm too hot!


gud lad you on it early

i know its a jugglin game being a noted artist and body building queen running a beauty empire....

but fek thats just you...

im doing gud


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> gud lad you on it early
> 
> i know its a jugglin game being a noted artist and body building queen running a beauty empire....
> 
> ...


Lol yer always go about 5:30 to 6ish get's it dun with

just can't be assed on a nite too tired after work and wat have :sleeping:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Lol yer always go about 5:30 to 6ish get's it dun with
> 
> just can't be assed on a nite too tired after work and wat have :sleeping:


When do you sleep?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> When do you sleep?


i go to bed like 9.30-10:00ish gets sum z's in

wen i get home from work lot of time

i have a power nap for 30 to 60 mins

keeps my going then up at 5 nxt day.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Sweet man.

Not much art going down atm, anyone want a HD avatar/desktop wallpaper?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Sweet man.
> 
> Not much art going down atm, anyone want a HD avatar/desktop wallpaper?


Me me me. Hang on and i'll post one


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Tried to upload one of me & the missus but file too big i guess

Here is one taken around 6 months ago


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Sweet man.
> 
> Not much art going down atm, anyone want a HD avatar/desktop wallpaper?


if you're offering chickenlegs, i'll have a hd one 



gonna recharge and i'll be back to uber rep everyone!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

One hd off my avi will earn u a top 4 power rep


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> One hd off my avi will earn u a top 4 power rep


How do you know you are top 4? I've always wondered where it says that...


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

eveing people, how do u check ur reps? where do u look?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

ive still got the best avi :tt2:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> ive still got the best avi :tt2:


You have idd matey!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Tried to upload one of me & the missus but file too big i guess
> 
> Here is one taken around 6 months ago
> 
> View attachment 89905


Erm, lol. It's gonna be hard to make that pic look right mate. If i remove the other fella it'll look very strange!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> if you're offering chickenlegs, i'll have a hd one
> 
> View attachment 89906
> 
> ...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> How do you know you are top 4? I've always wondered where it says that...





pooky said:


> eveing people, how do u check ur reps? where do u look?


pooky, click settings on the top right corner and you'll see who has repped you and for what.

this is how you rank in reps compared to everyone on uk-m, go through the pages till you find your names lads 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?s=&securitytoken=1343345763-6428bd465e3954630d2c2685d686de9583779013&do=getall&ausername=&homepage=&icq=&aim=&msn=&yahoo=&skype=&postslower=&postsupper=&joindateafter=&joindatebefore=&lastpostafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=reputation&order=DESC


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> One hd off my avi will earn u a top 4 power rep


You will have to upload a high res pic for me to work from. Your avi is 80x80 pixels lmfao.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> pooky, click settings on the top right corner and you'll see who has repped you and for what.
> 
> this is how you rank in reps compared to everyone on uk-m, go through the pages till you find your names lads
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?s=&securitytoken=1343345763-6428bd465e3954630d2c2685d686de9583779013&do=getall&ausername=&homepage=&icq=&aim=&msn=&yahoo=&skype=&postslower=&postsupper=&joindateafter=&joindatebefore=&lastpostafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=reputation&order=DESC


Queenie is top 11 and been here for 7 months. How strange?  :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Queenie is top 11 and been here for 7 months. How strange?  :lol:


Heh, she does have to put up with all the under sexed men though.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Btw my net has died, vm updates. So i'll crack on with the hdavi's tomorrow.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Sweet man.
> 
> Not much art going down atm, anyone want a HD avatar/desktop wallpaper?


yeh chicken do me


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Tried to upload one of me & the missus but file too big i guess
> 
> Here is one taken around 6 months ago
> 
> View attachment 89905


your missus seems to be holding more of that weight there lazy bones!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chicken do this one its from a few months back but will do


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> your missus seems to be holding more of that weight there lazy bones!


Good editing lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yeh chicken do me


There's an offer he can't refuse


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

do me chickenlegs every one else is asking and i feel left out :crying:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Hd for AK, enjoy mate.

The rest of you need to give me better pics.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 89952
> 
> 
> Hd for AK, enjoy mate.
> ...


hello better? lols you blind see mine


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> hello better? lols you blind see mine


Yeh I see you lol. It needs to be high resolution! The pic you uploaded is around 5kb in size and around 100pixels by 100pixels!

I need the pic to be a minimum of 1920x1080 Otherwise it will look sh*t.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Chickenlegs, you are The F*cking Man!!!

seriously tho mate, thanks for the pic its great.

gotta learn how to use photoshop one day and create my own stuff like this 

Edit - Gotta recharge, apparently i'm all out of loving


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Chickenlegs, you are The F*cking Man!!!
> 
> seriously tho mate, thanks for the pic its great.
> 
> ...


NP matey


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Yeh I see you lol. It needs to be high resolution! The pic you uploaded is around 5kb in size and around 100pixels by 100pixels!
> 
> I need the pic to be a minimum of 1920x1080 Otherwise it will look sh*t.


dont you be getting all technical with me.... i dont get what you just said lols but i think it means i stand closer to camera?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Is this any good chickenlegs i dont realy know wat im doing with computers that why your the h o c t a d :lol:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

feel free to do me again 

take ur pick


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Is this any good chickenlegs i dont realy know wat im doing with computers that why your the h o c t a d :lol:
> 
> View attachment 89979


This is perfect!

LL just upload a pic straight from your digital camera, do not resize it. I need the image to be large so when I cut it up there will be less distortion.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> How do you know you are top 4? I've always wondered where it says that...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> View attachment 89982
> View attachment 89986
> View attachment 89980
> 
> ...


I'll happily slap those pics into your background mate. Np.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

just a wee lunchtime freehand of Lorian

View attachment 89989


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

since none of u know what he looks like lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

HAHA!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> just a wee lunchtime freehand of Lorian
> 
> View attachment 89989


thats an uncanny resemblance!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> thats an uncanny resemblance!


i will do katy too........................might even try drawing her pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

katy grrrrrrr

View attachment 89991


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> katy grrrrrrr
> 
> View attachment 89991


oddly thats sexy lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> oddly thats sexy lol


i can do the vadge too - no problem lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

but in my mind "Arty Katy" wants to teas you all..............she only gets the salmon cylinder out for me pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

see when katy sees this - she'll go all gooey like when that short @rsed cnut drew that bird in Titanic!!!

she got a total wide on and lured him into and old banger in the bilge to ride him like a national winner......

see - up here for thinking - down there for dancing....katy will be as a wet as a whales nipples when she sees it


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

LMFAO man you're funny as f*ck! You should get do a few comedy gigs see how you get on.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> katy grrrrrrr
> 
> View attachment 89991


I tap that like woodpecker on 3g of test.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread has gone through alot


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

It has idd matey it's maturing nicely though.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

cheers CL looking forward to it m8t!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Target acquired Replicator!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspinner HD baby yeahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 90011





chickenlegs said:


> Target acquired Replicator!
> View attachment 90012


Brilliant m8 ..much appreciated and thanks :thumb:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Pooky HD version 2.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

rite chicken works your magic


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> View attachment 90054
> 
> 
> rite chicken works your magic


Blimey, he would need to be a magician!

Joke - you are a lovely lady :thumb:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Pooky HD version 2.
> View attachment 90046


yes 

awesome. ur on fire mate


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> View attachment 90054
> 
> 
> rite chicken works your magic


http://www.ehow.com/facts_7192583_high-resolution-photo_.html


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> yes
> 
> awesome. ur on fire mate


Ty buddy  .


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Blimey, he would need to be a magician!


With the low resolution of the picture i would have to be a magician. You are correct!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Brilliant m8 ..much appreciated and thanks :thumb:


Not a problem big man, i really enjoyed doing them.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ah fek off yous are winding me up theres more of me in that picture what u mean i need feet and al?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

See the link above LL, the pic needs to be a digitial camera type quality. I.e is a larger image with alot higher pixel count.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 90013
> Simspinner HD baby yeahhhhhhhhhhh!


pure class i knew you were the rite man for the job of H O C T A D get in!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

will rep u up H O C T A D wen it will let me


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ah fek off yous are winding me up theres more of me in that picture what u mean i need feet and al?


Set your camera or phone to take the highest quality picture possible. Which will probably mean taking a new photo rather than trying to use an old one.

Do not resize or compress the photo when you upload it.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Draw my avatar pic if you get chance pal


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Wat i want to know is were is all the art at?????


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Thatcca said:


> Set your camera or phone to take the highest quality picture possible. Which will probably mean taking a new photo rather than trying to use an old one.
> 
> Do not resize or compress the photo when you upload it.


soooo technical


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Draw my avatar pic if you get chance pal


Check my first pic out from the jr v p h o t r!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> soooo technical


just do it women!!!! :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Check my first pic out from the jr v p h o t r!
> 
> View attachment 90178


A masterpiece mate :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> A masterpiece mate :thumb:
> 
> :lol:


well i dont like to blow my own horn can't get that low :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> just do it women!!!! :lol:


ill try it some time

so basically i just take pictures of all of me? okays will do


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> well i dont like to blow my own horn can't get that low :lol:


Yeah we've all tried that one :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Yeah we've all tried that one :lol:


I've got the f*cked disc as proof! lmfao!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ill try it some time
> 
> so basically i just take pictures of all of me? okays will do


Doesn't matter how much of you is in the shot, just make sure you take it with a decent digital camera, upload the photo's to your PC, then without resizing or editing the pic upload it to this site. Job done!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Depends what the camera is set to though innit bruv !?!?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Should rename this thread. Does Lazy-Man even come in here anymore?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Doesn't matter how much of you is in the shot, just make sure you take it with a decent digital camera, upload the photo's to your PC, then without resizing or editing the pic upload it to this site. Job done!


Ever get the feeling you're not getting through? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think he means she needs to stand further away or summin


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Should rename this thread. Does Lazy-Man even come in here anymore?


I think he's on holiday. There was some talk of it a little while ago..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

:confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I think he's on holiday. There was some talk of it a little while ago..


He's not gone yet. He was posting in his journal about how fcuking weak he is


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Should rename this thread. Does Lazy-Man even come in here anymore?





DutchTony said:


> I think he's on holiday. There was some talk of it a little while ago..





Replicator said:


> :confused1:


Ignore me immediately!!!

Just checked his profile. He was on at 5.50 this evening :lol:

There was definately some holiday talk a while back though :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah he goes soon


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah he goes soon


Hang on, i've just realised something.....

1 - He aint on holiday!

2 - He's posting in his journal!

3 - He aint been in this thread for ages!

LAZY [email protected]!!! :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Hang on, i've just realised something.....
> 
> 1 - He aint on holiday!
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Hang on, i've just realised something.....
> 
> 1 - He aint on holiday!
> 
> ...


lols oh dear tony you is a very needy President, surely you should be leading the way instead of worrying about L Man?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols oh dear tony you is a very needy President, surely you should be leading the way instead of worrying about L Man?


Oh but i do worry LL. I worry about all in the club


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Depends what the camera is set to though innit bruv !?!?


Idd mate good point, put the camera on it's max resolution! I.e 3.1 / 5.1 megapixels or whatever it's capable of.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Oh but i do worry LL. I worry about all in the club


lol well would you like to share your plans for club progression?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

3.1 mp is a sh1tty camera


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 3.1 mp is a sh1tty camera


Anybody that thinks megapixels defines how good a camera is knows nothing about photography.

My pro camera has 21mp, but if I put poor optics on it then it would be worse than a 3.1mp with a good lens.

Megapixel amount determines maximum size of an image before distortion and not much else!

I do realise that the newer the camera the general rule is the higher the pixel count but also bear in mind that a single pixel camera is being worked on to make a completely smooth image.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

noid said:


> Anybody that thinks megapixels defines how good a camera is knows nothing about photography.
> 
> My pro camera has 21mp, but if I put poor optics on it then it would be worse than a 3.1mp with a good lens.
> 
> ...


thats all above my head noid too technical

now have you any artwork for us?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ive got a brownie


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Replicator said:


> ive got a brownie


okkkk did you paint this picture? lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

noid said:


> Anybody that thinks megapixels defines how good a camera is knows nothing about photography.
> 
> My pro camera has 21mp, but if I put poor optics on it then it would be worse than a 3.1mp with a good lens.
> 
> ...


This is an art thread not photography now go bor some were else :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol well would you like to share your plans for club progression?


sorry thats on a need to know basis!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

noid said:


> Anybody that thinks megapixels defines how good a camera is knows nothing about photography.
> 
> My pro camera has 21mp, but if I put poor optics on it then it would be worse than a 3.1mp with a good lens.
> 
> ...


Tbh we were trying to help loveleelady post up a decent sized image for me to cut up. Wasn't trying to teach her A level photography!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 3.1 mp is a sh1tty camera


Well not for an oldish phone!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Since when did this become the photography club?! :spam:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uploading pic from phone while in kings dental hospital waiting to be sedated. Hope it comes out ok. If not will upload when I get home after i've recovered.

Many thanks again Chickenlegs


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks the f*cking business that mate!  Np buddy. Best of luck with the teggies!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Since when did this become the photography club?! :spam:


Hasn't mate, it's art! It has many forms.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Hasn't mate, it's art! It has many forms.


yes but non as pure as la paint brush!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> View attachment 90228
> 
> 
> Uploading pic from phone while in kings dental hospital waiting to be sedated. Hope it comes out ok. If not will upload when I get home after i've recovered.
> ...


I really dont think a sick President is in the club interests


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> I really dont think a sick President is in the club interests


Shut it woman!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Shut it woman!!!


 mg: ............ :nono:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Replicator said:


> mg: ............ :nono:


You'll need to go back around 10 odd pages to get it

:lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> You'll need to go back around 10 odd pages to get it
> 
> :lol:


And my pages are set at 40 posts per page


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> You'll need to go back around 10 odd pages to get it
> 
> :lol:





DutchTony said:


> And my pages are set at 40 posts per page


 :lol: Was only bantering any way m8 ..its all good :thumbup1:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> I really dont think a sick President is in the club interests


Quiet you!!!! :nono:

:lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Replicator said:


> mg: ............ :nono:


And you scott on a hot tin roof! :nono:

:lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Shut it woman!!!


I think thats fair maybe a bit soft


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

I go for a motion to remove forcibly if necessary

L man from the club he has realy let the side down

and duz not show his face on here any more and

think he has lost his love for the club and much worse

art its very self for shame do i have 3 votes?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Simspin said:


> And you scott on a hot tin roof! :nono:
> 
> :lol:


one t


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Can I drop my photoshopped stuff in here ?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

GShock said:


> Can I drop my photoshopped stuff in here ?
> 
> View attachment 90266


Not if it's gonna be sh*t cars!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> I go for a motion to remove forcibly if necessary
> 
> L man from the club he has realy let the side down
> 
> ...


Bit harsh but he's defo gone for a burton. Maybe suspend his ass!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Not if it's gonna be sh*t cars!


lol ya ok i'll do some muscle related stuff and see what looks like


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Bit harsh but he's defo gone for a burton. Maybe suspend his ass!


Haven't heard "gone for a burton" in years. My nan used to say it all the time 

Agree Lman has been proper lazy. Aint been here since 24th July and even that post was saying this thread is getting weird.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> I go for a motion to remove forcibly if necessary
> 
> L man from the club he has realy let the side down
> 
> ...


You don't fcuk about do you mate :lol:

Well you can have my vote but it's with a very heavy heart. Maybe the thread starter has become disillusioned....?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah ! **** L Man !

Let's take over his journal as well :devil2:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah ! **** L Man !
> 
> Let's take over his journal as well :devil2:


Haha, i will steal his journal whilst he is dipping his bread abroad.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

GShock said:


> lol ya ok i'll do some muscle related stuff and see what looks like


you go 4 it!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> You don't fcuk about do you mate :lol:
> 
> Well you can have my vote but it's with a very heavy heart. Maybe the thread starter has become disillusioned....?


tuf love baby tuf love :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah ! **** L Man !
> 
> Let's take over his journal as well :devil2:


if u want 200 page's of him bleeting on u go 4 it :lol:


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

What's this development ?!

An art world coup d'etat !


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> if u want 200 page's of him bleeting on u go 4 it :lol:


Aww nasty simspin!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> What's this development ?!
> 
> An art world coup d'etat !


Cup of tea?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Aww nasty simspin!


i'm the simon cowell of the club :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> What's this development ?!
> 
> An art world coup d'etat !


wat wat wat you want in on the club

lay your art down or take your french

some were else my frend :lol:


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm no Photoshop whizz, but here's my 10mins worth.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> I'm no Photoshop whizz, but here's my 10mins worth.


I ask you art club members, is this contribution worthy of an invite to join us?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> I ask you art club members, is this contribution worthy of an invite to join us?


:no:

:lol:


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

so proud to be part of this comunity lmao


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Thatcca said:


> I'm no Photoshop whizz, but here's my 10mins worth.


you have made me sooooo happy!!!!! i love it


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> I'm no Photoshop whizz, but here's my 10mins worth.


Fake! A super women carries an iron with her at all times!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Get to your bed man :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

LMFAO oh baby! I knew i should of closed that window!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll bring up some tea and biscuits...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ave been to bed but could I fvck sleep ..not bloody likely, so having a hot chocolate drink made wi skimmed milk .....its teh business


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Bang on! What's keeping you up? Some nasty compound?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

chickenlegs said:


> Bang on! What's keeping you up? Some nasty compound?


no no nothing like that ( i dont think anyway) I just get a night like this now and again


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ah ok, i get like that also mate. Especially when it's warm! I hate the heat. Spent far to long sleeping out on the bank of the river Trent, fishing for river carp / barbel. Got used to the cold. I sleep with my windows open when it's snowing lol.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Ah ok, i get like that also mate. Especially when it's warm! I hate the heat. Spent far to long sleeping out on the bank of the river Trent, fishing for river carp / barbel. Got used to the cold. I sleep with my windows open when it's snowing lol.


i was in bed at 9 try geting up at 4:50 you pair you won't hav that prob then :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> I'm no Photoshop whizz, but here's my 10mins worth.


V gud like your work the club is watching you keep up the nice work and who knows!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Do mine with a penis shaped item in my hand psl


thats fat's specialty i'll ask him for you mate 

or do u mean a photo shop one thats chickenlegs if so?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

so fine art i spent hours on this morn :lol:



Simspin2012


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Lol your call buddy. Impress me :lol:


your avi? if not post the pic u want on here m8t c wat i can do

just off to gym now so be in a bit


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Off to gym?!!??! your keen.. Im still sitting drinking alone form last night lmao


Lol i always get the worm!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> LMFAO oh baby! I knew i should of closed that window!


lols chicken if he could do it how come you couldnt???

i think all that stuff about size was just cause you wasnt up to the challenge lols


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Replicator said:


> no no nothing like that ( i dont think anyway) I just get a night like this now and again


all artists do - dont worry sometimes the creativity just overwhelms us


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sy. said:


> Off to gym?!!??! your keen.. Im still sitting drinking alone form last night lmao


.... sad times


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

here you go sorry i'm no rolfaroo!

aint got photo shop too so bit ruf

but here u r any way i call it cock

hands hitler Sy


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> here you go sorry i'm no rolfaroo!
> 
> aint got photo shop too so bit ruf
> 
> ...


LOL! That's cracking mate! Job done!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols chicken if he could do it how come you couldnt???
> 
> i think all that stuff about size was just cause you wasnt up to the challenge lols


That picture he did is not HD! I was offering HD desktop wallpaper size artistic excellence! Not a masked face on Souperwoman! (spelling meant)


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Been having massive problems with my internet connection! VM failures! I had a crazy low signal output on my line around a month ago, that was sorted. Also had a replacement super hub within first 2 weeks of moving house. Now I'm n my 4th technician call out in 3 months. Funny thing is i think i know what's happened, i believe they ramped up the output on my line because the local exchange was saturated. Now they've upgraded the exchange and my signal is far to high. Causing the random disconnects and intermittent connection. I've just unscrewed the coaxial cable and slightly inserted it into the hub (not tightened it up at all), and voila stable connection! :S


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Scrap that lasted about 5 mins lol! ARGHHHH


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> That picture he did is not HD! I was offering HD desktop wallpaper size artistic excellence! Not a masked face on Souperwoman! (spelling meant)


... bad workman blames his tools


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Been having massive problems with my internet connection! VM failures! I had a crazy low signal output on my line around a month ago, that was sorted. Also had a replacement super hub within first 2 weeks of moving house. Now I'm n my 4th technician call out in 3 months. Funny thing is i think i know what's happened, i believe they ramped up the output on my line because the local exchange was saturated. Now they've upgraded the exchange and my signal is far to high. Causing the random disconnects and intermittent connection. I've just unscrewed the coaxial cable and slightly inserted it into the hub (not tightened it up at all), and voila stable connection! :S


chicken - wtf is this about????? lols


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

virgin media 60 meg cable internet being an asshole! Basically.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> virgin media 60 meg cable internet being an asshole! Basically.


computer says no?

lol whatever next excuses will you come up wiv ?????


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't need an excuse for anything, numpty!  As soon as you slap up a HD picture i will crack on with your desktop wallpaper / HDavi.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> I don't need an excuse for anything, numpty!  As soon as you slap up a HD picture i will crack on with your desktop wallpaper / HDavi.


no way chicken you know i dont do dirty pictures dont be tryin lead me astray lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha! Where did i mention dirty pictures?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Ha ha! Where did i mention dirty pictures?


If she is in it its dirty :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Been having massive problems with my internet connection! VM failures! I had a crazy low signal output on my line around a month ago, that was sorted. Also had a replacement super hub within first 2 weeks of moving house. Now I'm n my 4th technician call out in 3 months. Funny thing is i think i know what's happened, i believe they ramped up the output on my line because the local exchange was saturated. Now they've upgraded the exchange and my signal is far to high. Causing the random disconnects and intermittent connection. I've just unscrewed the coaxial cable and slightly inserted it into the hub (not tightened it up at all), and voila stable connection! :S


Dont they know you are the H O C T A D ring them up and give them it!!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I have done mate, I'm getting the works. They are even getting one of their two broadband specialists to call me to make sure the technician sorts the problem this time. He/she will also check how many days since I moved house the connection has been sub standard, To fully reimburse me. I've been with them for ten years, this is their last chance to sort things. Or I'm off elsewhere.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> I have done mate, I'm getting the works. They are even getting one of their two broadband specialists to call me to make sure the technician sorts the problem this time. He/she will also check how many days since I moved house the connection has been sub standard, To fully reimburse me. I've been with them for ten years, this is their last chance to sort things. Or I'm off elsewhere.


I've been with virgin for 2 or 3 months and internet connection is always brilliant. The other day i lost connection one night then it came back on early next morning. Then that afternoon went off again. I called them and after checking, they said my area was down and over 250 connections had gone down. They said i was the first to call and inform them of this and within a couple of hours i was back up and running.

If you have a virgin landline, you can call 150 (i think) for free but i don't as my missus and i only use mobiles. As i was using my mobile i had to call an 0845 number to speak to them. At the end of my conversation with the geezer from virgin, i asked him how much the call would be from my mobile. He said we were talking for 18 minutes and said he would credit my account with the money which was only a few quid but a nice touch i thought


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

more excuses than L-man


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:



> more excuses than L-man


Shut it, muppet.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I've been with virgin for 2 or 3 months and internet connection is always brilliant. The other day i lost connection one night then it came back on early next morning. Then that afternoon went off again. I called them and after checking, they said my area was down and over 250 connections had gone down. They said i was the first to call and inform them of this and within a couple of hours i was back up and running.
> 
> If you have a virgin landline, you can call 150 (i think) for free but i don't as my missus and i only use mobiles. As i was using my mobile i had to call an 0845 number to speak to them. At the end of my conversation with the geezer from virgin, i asked him how much the call would be from my mobile. He said we were talking for 18 minutes and said he would credit my account with the money which was only a few quid but a nice touch i thought


Brown nose u got something going down with mr branson :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Brown nose u got something going down with mr branson :lol:


Yeah, he's my b!tch


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Yeah, he's my b!tch


bet u bin in his baloon :whistling:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Yeah, he's my b!tch


Haha


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Yeah, he's my b!tch
> 
> Bit sick he's like nole edmons uglier twin :laugh:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Maybe so but he tastes delicious  :sneaky2:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Your a sick guy :scared:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Cheers mate. Means alot


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

is my monkey gangster ready yet..


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

we really need to get producing some art work again... i feel a little creativity wave, sense it will be sunday ill deliver something awesome!!!!!

watch and wait lads


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> we really need to get producing some art work again... i feel a little creativity wave, sense it will be sunday ill deliver something awesome!!!!!
> 
> watch and wait lads


Im a waiting


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Draw on the power of the past masters for inspiration







:thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> is my monkey gangster ready yet..


Here u did not ask me but wat the hay


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha good stuff!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Net update, the cable from my house to the junction on the road is earthing. Due to a break in the cable insulation, they have booked me in for the 21st to replace it. So that's 3 more weeks of annoyance before it's fixed. YAY!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

View attachment 90601


"In 1990 he began presenting the CITV show Art Attack from its inception. In March 2000, Britt Allcroft, subsequently Gullane Entertainment, purchased the rights to the series from Buchanan in a £14 million transaction."

14 fcuking million!!! Rich cnut :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Im a waiting


sunday dopey lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> View attachment 90601
> 
> 
> "In 1990 he began presenting the CITV show Art Attack from its inception. In March 2000, Britt Allcroft, subsequently Gullane Entertainment, purchased the rights to the series from Buchanan in a £14 million transaction."
> ...


That was cheap!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Net update, the cable from my house to the junction on the road is earthing. Due to a break in the cable insulation, they have booked me in for the 21st to replace it. So that's 3 more weeks of annoyance before it's fixed. YAY!


Least there sorting it :thumb:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Least there sorting it :thumb:


Yeh matey, true. Luckily since the technician cut some of the plastic piping away from where the cable comes out the ground it's not been too bad. He said the cable was tight against the piping and at some point the cable had been pulled against the piping which broke the insulation.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Simspin said:


> Here u did not ask me but wat the hay
> 
> View attachment 90604


google - monkey gangster.... disappointed


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=gangster+monkey&start=218&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=647&addh=36&tbm=isch&tbnid=fp-uJN8f8xP9tM:&imgrefurl=http://www.etsy.com/search%3Fincludes%255B%255D%3Dtags%26q%3Dmonkey%2Bart&docid=U3csz8A5IMeeRM&imgurl=http://img3.etsystatic.com/000/0/5212006/il_170x135.192925199.jpg&w=170&h=135&ei=iKUeUO6-Ise90QXpiYCQDQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=689&vpy=370&dur=6267&hovh=108&hovw=136&tx=86&ty=125&sig=116498876654530432711&page=10&tbnh=108&tbnw=136&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:218,i:117


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> google - monkey gangster.... disappointed


Found out :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Found out :lol:


Yes thats were most of my art comes from i'm a suite not an artist lol :whistling:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> google - monkey gangster.... disappointed


To make up i'll do you a real one it will b crap tho :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

lmfao! Hey sims i was up at 6 this morning! WTF! lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually been thinking about getting up early to train, you inspired me like.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> lmfao! Hey sims i was up at 6 this morning! WTF! lol


Dont train mon m8t lol, I could not get up that time every day it is beter tho once u get into it r kid!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Now the art u hav all been wating 4

complete with banana gun G satr monkey nut!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> lmfao! Hey sims i was up at 6 this morning! WTF! lol


I do wed, thr, sat and sun

then just get up about 6:30-7:00 ish on other days just bin to leeds this morn to pick some keys up for a job so was up early any way.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Bit small that pic tried to make biger=


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Bit small that pic tried to make biger=
> 
> View attachment 90829


Lol no just same :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Simspin said:


> Now the art u hav all been wating 4
> 
> complete with banana gun G satr monkey nut!
> 
> View attachment 90827


All has been forgiven, thats awesome haha - reps


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> All has been forgiven, thats awesome haha - reps


no probs m8t i always put google pic's up

and try take cred DT norm points it out tho :lol:

only dun 1 or 2 originals


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> no probs m8t i always put google pic's up
> 
> and try take cred DT norm points it out tho :lol:
> 
> only dun 1 or 2 originals


oooo? really so u been fakin it?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> oooo? really so u been fakin it?


all apart from the bad ones kido :devil2:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> all apart from the bad ones kido :devil2:


lols no shame is we gonna have ta kick u out?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols no shame is we gonna have ta kick u out?


I HAVE TOO MUCH POWER YOU CAN NOT DO IT!!!!!



:lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha naughty Simspin! Yeh i didn't train today either mate, i train Tues, Thurs and Saturday evenings. Considering moving it to early morning though. But then my missis spots me, and she wouldn't wanna be up at 6 lol.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Ha ha naughty Simspin! Yeh i didn't train today either mate, i train Tues, Thurs and Saturday evenings. Considering moving it to early morning though. But then my missis spots me, and she wouldn't wanna be up at 6 lol.


Yer my m8t trains with me at that time so not

2 bad have dun a lot on my own in the past tho

just grab one of the morning zombies working

out to spot u its all gud m8t!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

alrite people :thumbup1:

not been on for ages so iam sure ive missed a lot on this thread as its clearly never ending. is it now an official uk-m art club?

loveleelady still being bossy and demanding to be director? :001_tt2:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> alrite people :thumbup1:
> 
> not been on for ages so iam sure ive missed a lot on this thread as its clearly never ending. is it now an official uk-m art club?
> 
> loveleelady still being bossy and demanding to be director? :001_tt2:


pooky - they revolted and kicked me out for being too bad ass - these boys are more rules and regulations

so im wingin along as a wee renegade artist and they have done nothing to develop the club

i have attracted new members but yet they dont recognise my achievements

they have frigtened away some new ones who were going all tecky photography stuff

and simspin is pretendin he cant work on my pictures cause he says theres not enuff of me in them

lmao quite a relief to be hearing that for a change

all in all very little art work has been produced

i thought i had a wave coming sunday but it didnt materialise - im going with the creative process and hoping somethin or someone will stimulate my creativity so i can knock out some more works of art like July 2012

so pooky where you been and why you not been in art club??


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

lmfao it was me not simspin, that had issues with your resolution!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> lmfao it was me not simspin, that had issues with your resolution!


yeh pooky and chickens been gettin at me too lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I've pleaded with you but you won't give me what i want.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

how come you guys hijacked L mans thread!!! does he ever post here anymore.lovelee bullied him out i reckon


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

He's on holiday, the thread evolved. Which he is happy with.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> pooky - they revolted and kicked me out for being too bad ass - these boys are more rules and regulations
> 
> so im wingin along as a wee renegade artist and they have done nothing to develop the club
> 
> ...


I never sed i would not how do u sleep at nite put i pick up now and i'll do u (art term)

young lady i just reped u this morn really some people :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> pooky - they revolted and kicked me out for being too bad ass - these boys are more rules and regulations
> 
> so im wingin along as a wee renegade artist and they have done nothing to develop the club
> 
> ...


Just 4 u 



I call it Lady Zombie Face


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Just 4 u
> 
> View attachment 91069
> 
> ...


Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Brilliant :thumb:


think it was just a pic of her sun morn :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> think it was just a pic of her sun morn :lol:


lmfao!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Simspin said:


> Just 4 u
> 
> View attachment 91069
> 
> ...


haha ace


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

u gota stick up for ur self lovelee or u will never make it in this harsh art world.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> pooky - they revolted and kicked me out for being too bad ass - these boys are more rules and regulations
> 
> so im wingin along as a wee renegade artist and they have done nothing to develop the club
> 
> ...


i had my doubts about all this tech art that was appearing in our art community but after my amazing avi off chickenlegs ive kinda come to terms with art evolving with in our club. we cant blame these guys for the tech progression we are seeing, we can only blame L-man. he has neglected us all in recent weeks and there has been a major lack of art work from the main man so what else can we do other than take control and progress.

dont be a rebel, embrace it.

so where av i been? jeeezzzz where have i not been! been working all over the uk the last couple weeks, knocking up some miles and staying away lots.

i have to keep the country secure after all, so not enuf time for uk-m.

i have now got the art bug anyway. been playing an app non stop on my iphone! called "draw something" its like pictionary and so addictive!

any of u art loons fancy some proper art challenge u shud down load the app n add me - leepooky


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

what's your job Pooky mate? Glad you appreciate the tech art, i think it looks f*cking cool!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pooky said:


> i had my doubts about all this tech art that was appearing in our art community but after my amazing avi off chickenlegs ive kinda come to terms with art evolving with in our club. we cant blame these guys for the tech progression we are seeing, we can only blame L-man. he has neglected us all in recent weeks and there has been a major lack of art work from the main man so what else can we do other than take control and progress.
> 
> dont be a rebel, embrace it.
> 
> ...


I'm awful at 'draw something' cos my phone is a Samsung Ace and i've got fat fingers so not much room to play with :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

technologically impaired!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

well its an odd job really! iam a multi skilled builder but i work in the security industry! so anything that involves security really! i travell all over the uk securing sites, putting steel screens and doors on properties, turfing out squaters and travellers from sites, roofing/ fixing holes from lead theft!, securing building or sites after break ins!, the list is literally endless!

every day is completly different. i love my job


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds good matey, can imagine you get plenty of job satisfaction from it.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pooky said:


> well its an odd job really! iam a multi skilled builder but i work in the security industry! so anything that involves security really! i travell all over the uk securing sites, putting steel screens and doors on properties, turfing out squaters and travellers from sites, roofing/ fixing holes from lead theft!, securing building or sites after break ins!, the list is literally endless!
> 
> every day is completly different. *i love my job *


I don't hear that very often


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> Just 4 u
> 
> View attachment 91069
> 
> ...


lols love it - thats me before make up thanks chicken


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pooky said:


> well its an odd job really! iam a multi skilled builder but i work in the security industry! so anything that involves security really! i travell all over the uk securing sites, putting steel screens and doors on properties, turfing out squaters and travellers from sites, roofing/ fixing holes from lead theft!, securing building or sites after break ins!, the list is literally endless!
> 
> every day is completly different. i love my job


me too, god i love me work so happy at it, looking to buy van at the mo its takin time to get the right one


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> me too, god i love me work so happy at it, looking to buy van at the mo its takin time to get the right one


a van for makeup?????????????? really?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

pooky said:


> a van for makeup?????????????? really?


Plenty of white vans have trowels in them mate! Won't be much different. lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols love it - thats me before make up thanks chicken


No probs bin away for a few days just had a knee op

hav to say bit disapointed there is no art were is all

the art at come on for art sake !!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha, what did you have done to the knee mate? And how long will your recovery be.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Ha ha, what did you have done to the knee mate? And how long will your recovery be.


Microfracture surgery mate 6 wks with a full leg brase could be

6 month b4 i can do sports again would not mind but they sed 2 wks

tops for wat they thort was wrong but if it had to be dun wat can u do

just opend a thread on it im going to hav to train on my ass for 6 months

my legs are going to be fooked dont want to train one on its tod will look

a rite freek :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

is that for cartilage repair? Shame mate but worth it in the long run if it keeps your knee healthy.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> is that for cartilage repair? Shame mate but worth it in the long run if it keeps your knee healthy.


check my thread all on ther bit complex

yer hopfully ill be ok for rio 2016 :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> check my thread all on ther bit complex
> 
> yer hopfully ill be ok for rio 2016 :lol:


Gang bang planned? lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Gang bang planned? lol


Gang banging my way to 3 golds

in the paralympics :clap:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

going back to gym for first time wed all been well

going to hav to get my training partner to nurse maid

me hav to bring my weights to me and load bars up and

wat hav he's guna love that :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

hello boys im back


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> hello boys im back


Top o the morning too ya


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> hello boys im back


Is it your b day just seen something on your thread?

If so happy 50th you look g8t :lol:

i kid you look ok no no i kid again

happy b day if it is kida :beer:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> Top o the morning too ya


you too simspin got any art for me?

see what someone can do wiv this for me make it fabulous


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> you too simspin got any art for me?
> 
> see what someone can do wiv this for me make it fabulous
> 
> View attachment 92117


ok c wat i can do mite b tomoz tho got to go out soon


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> ok c wat i can do mite b tomoz tho got to go out soon


ok gud lad thats the spirit lol

where you going?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok gud lad thats the spirit lol
> 
> where you going?


physiotherapy fun all the way 4 me!

wat about ur b day did u read that post?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> physiotherapy fun all the way 4 me!
> 
> wat about ur b day did u read that post?


noooo i missed something?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> noooo i missed something?


few posts bk girl :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> Is it your b day just seen something on your thread?
> 
> If so happy 50th you look g8t :lol:
> 
> ...


thatnks chick defo looks gud for my age pretttyyyy happy wiv meself


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

there u go hope u like it


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Simspin said:


> there u go hope u like it
> 
> View attachment 92165


lmao simspin i loveeeeee it!!!!

its class if i had figure like that id walk around half nakid every day


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Some serious talent going on here! For my party trick I will attempt to draw some pictures in cocaine this weekend. And possibly some meat from the BBQ


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao simspin i loveeeeee it!!!!
> 
> its class if i had figure like that id walk around half nakid every day


no probs!

cool go 4 it!

you look gud as it lass!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Some serious talent going on here! For my party trick I will attempt to draw some pictures in cocaine this weekend. And possibly some meat from the BBQ


Ok..................... :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao simspin i loveeeeee it!!!!
> 
> its class if i had figure like that id walk around half nakid every day


If that happens, don't hesitate to invite me in an observing capacity :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> If that happens, don't hesitate to invite me in an observing capacity :thumb:


Yes in an art type of way............ :whistling:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

hello art people


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pooky said:


> hello art people


Hello good sir


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Some serious talent going on here! For my party trick I will attempt to draw some pictures in cocaine this weekend. And possibly some meat from the BBQ


:no:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Some serious talent going on here! For my party trick I will attempt to draw some pictures in cocaine this weekend. And possibly some meat from the BBQ


:no:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Some serious talent going on here! For my party trick I will attempt to draw some pictures in cocaine this weekend. And possibly some meat from the BBQ


I'm looking forward to this one


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I'm looking forward to this one


tony - what kinda leader is u encouraging this behaviour??????

time for the chop for u young man lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> tony - what kinda leader is u encouraging this behaviour??????
> 
> time for the chop for u young man lol


I'm encouraging artistic creativity :whistling:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> tony - what kinda leader is u encouraging this behaviour??????
> 
> time for the chop for u young man lol


yer cool ya jets young lady you

wont be happy until we r all dead

and you rule supreme prob post a

selection of our death masks as art

your wrong in the head you wrong!!!!



:lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Bit of random simspin...


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 92330


Ha har, top man loving them both! thats y u r the H O C T A D!!!!!! :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha cheers bud!


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Can you do me a drawing of a Hedgehog please?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

stop lying about doing requests u cnut


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> stop lying about doing requests u cnut


who the l man? he don't live here any more old bean! :lol:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I want my Hedgehog picture :angry:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

L Man checking in.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> I want my Hedgehog picture :angry:




here u go its not a spikey dog :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

The L Man said:


> L Man checking in.


do my eyes deceive me the prodigal son returns :w00t:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Simspin said:


> do my eyes deceive me the prodigal son returns :w00t:


 What's up! I've been attending art exhibitions up and down the country. I do it for love, not money though.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Draw me L man pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Draw me L man pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I'm in work atm. But it is quiet so I could have a go. People will get p*ssed because their requests are still pending!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

not much just trying to keep the boat a float well u had your sivatacle break

dutch t and chicken legs too and even lovelylady in some small way that is! :laugh:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm in work atm. But it is quiet so I could have a go. People will get p*ssed because their requests are still pending!


Can I have a hedgehog picture please?

Simspin's one was rubbish :001_tt2:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I'm in work atm. But it is quiet so I could have a go. People will get p*ssed because their requests are still pending!


do it, don't think any one is that assed any more, most think your dead! :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> Can I have a hedgehog picture please?
> 
> Simspin's one was rubbish :001_tt2:


How dear you that took me 5 mins!

How rude :nono:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

The L Man said:


> I'm in work atm. But it is quiet so I could have a go. People will get p*ssed because their requests are still pending!


SO...

I will give you rep points in return?

xx


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> SO...
> 
> I will give you rep points in return?
> 
> xx


I'll do some tonight people (for real this time). Bloke sat near just returned. He'll think it's weird if I start drawing men and hedgehogs!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I'm in work atm. But it is quiet so I could have a go. People will get p*ssed because their requests are still pending!


 :crying:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> :crying:


Don't worry, I know you're next you've been waiting for a while! :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Don't worry, I know you're next you've been waiting for a while! :innocent:


lol just at your leisure buddy.

<---------- just use this 1 pls x


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I'm in work atm. But it is quiet so I could have a go. People will get p*ssed because their requests are still pending!


I think people gave up hope a long time ago :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I think people gave up hope a long time ago :lol:


you know it bro!!!! :laugh:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> *I'll do some tonight people (for real this time). *Bloke sat near just returned. He'll think it's weird if I start drawing men and hedgehogs!!


For real this time he says...........

Erm. Did Mr Forgetful forget something? - AGAIN

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah fvck...sorry guys still think I got low test levels I swear. Isn't the sympton lack of motivation? I could draw with less effort but I need to be in the mood. Who wants a picture without the main ingredient: love.


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Great stuff, wish I had jumped on this band waggon sooner! Good fun!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Something I knocked up last night for the ZKK fans...


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Good stuff that daz, what's the original look like? Post it with the shopped one mate, repped.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Something I knocked up last night for the ZKK fans...


has the club taken a dark turn that yous didnt inform me of?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm in work atm. But it is quiet so I could have a go. People will get p*ssed because their requests are still pending!


well look whos back in town

dont be thinking you can come back here l man and return to your former glory

you got some work to do boy


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> What's up! I've been attending art exhibitions up and down the country. I do it for love, not money though.


get ta fec

we're all in it for the money no time for wishy washy idealists who abandon us at crucial times

L Man indeed L for letting us down

:whistling:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

L man your a lazy bum you build up these

poor people's hopes then slash them like freddie on juice! :ban:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Something I knocked up last night for the ZKK fans...


nice one m8t art reps too ya!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol just at your leisure buddy.
> 
> <---------- just use this 1 pls x


Like this poor fool L Man he really believes in you

and you would not p1ss in his mouth if his teeth were

on fire for shame!!!

:nono:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

chickenlegs said:


> Good stuff that daz, what's the original look like? Post it with the shopped one mate, repped.


Thanks mate 

This is the tom hardy pic I stole the mask from:










And the Zack Khan model is something I made and a couple (or a few oops) examples of it are:

Which is the real zack and which is the model.. 























































Got made into a statue!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> This is the tom hardy pic I stole the mask from:
> 
> ...


r u hot 4 this guy this is art not man love club :lol:

I kid 

i don't kid :devil2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing daz, i remember some of your work from the ace of spadez lovefest to empireboy haha


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Simspin said:


> r u hot 4 this guy this is art not man love club :lol:
> 
> I kid
> 
> i don't kid :devil2:


PMSL!  He's my lo... mate, actually.  I'm his webmaster, design guy, I run the facebook official ZKK page etc.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Amazing daz, i remember some of your work from the ace of spadez lovefest to empireboy haha


These?!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

defdaz said:


> PMSL!  He's my lo... mate, actually.  I'm his webmaster, design guy, I run the facebook official ZKK page etc.


Lol it's all gud i won't tell no one


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PMSL. That was fcukin funny


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

its art and fun making love :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Just thought i'd pop back in as i have been a sh*tty VP and neglected my fellow art clubbers, but i am happy to see things are still arty as ever 

But i have good enough reason i think, i was trying to master Photoshop after being inspired by Chickenlegs' masterpieces.

Sadly i have had no success in understanding how to use Photoshop..... still useless with it


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Just thought i'd pop back in as i have been a sh*tty VP and neglected my fellow art clubbers, but i am happy to see things are still arty as ever
> 
> But i have good enough reason i think, i was trying to master Photoshop after being inspired by Chickenlegs' masterpieces.
> 
> Sadly i have had no success in understanding how to use Photoshop..... still useless with it


Hey lad don't beat your self up your no L man aka the ghost :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> These?!
> 
> View attachment 92643
> View attachment 92644
> ...


yep lol, what a thread haha


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

In all seriousness though if anyone knows of a good website or something to show me how to use Photoshop please do share, i really want to learn how to use it :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> yep lol, what a thread haha


Hey fats no art from u in a wee wile u got artist block?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> In all seriousness though if anyone knows of a good website or something to show me how to use Photoshop please do share, i really want to learn how to use it :thumb:


ask chickenlegs or defdaz there tops with it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Remember this one?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

AK-26 said:


> In all seriousness though if anyone knows of a good website or something to show me how to use Photoshop please do share, i really want to learn how to use it :thumb:


Just search for photoshop x tutorial where x is what you're trying to learn. TONS of stuff out there by people much better than me.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> This is the tom hardy pic I stole the mask from:
> 
> ...


Brilliant mate, how did you make the model?

Clever stuff.

Real one on the right?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate 

3D printer, that was from shapeways.com actually. Nifty!

Yep, on the right - well done smarty pants


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha cheers. I've seen a few vids online of 3d printers in action, amazing piece of technology.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Ha ha cheers. I've seen a few vids online of 3d printers in action, amazing piece of technology.


You pair of geeks ya :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Right i need avi buddy,can you help?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll happily make you an AVI bud, not sure who you were asking though. 

P.s upload a high res pic for me bud.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> I'll happily make you an AVI bud, not sure who you were asking though.
> 
> P.s upload a high res pic for me bud.


well lets face it you would be beter doing it than most inc me :wink:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Were is all the art at? I get up at 5am and still nothing :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Avi off then?

Reps to winner

Any use?If not will do more after holls next week....


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Just did this matey, my 10 year old daughter picked the colours! Hope you like it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 93136
> 
> 
> Just did this matey, my 10 year old daughter picked the colours! Hope you like it.


Aye,great work,colours are well cool....but in the avi when set my right arm looks as though a shark bit me at the elbow:lol:

Perhaps i better get you a better pic,it realy aint a good base for you,wait 'till i get back,is that ok?,,,,,,,


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll set it as my avi later and have a look bud.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Aye,great work,colours are well cool....but in the avi when set my right arm looks as though a shark bit me at the elbow:lol:
> 
> Perhaps i better get you a better pic,it realy aint a good base for you,wait 'till i get back,is that ok?,,,,,,,


Well the lad trys his best he must be so hurt! :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol, nah man it's all good.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Lol, nah man it's all good.


Let it out if u nd to :laugh:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Let it out if u nd to :laugh:


Blub blub, ha ha.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Blub blub, ha ha.


:surrender:sorry


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :surrender:sorry


now kiss :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I know, its uncanny lbs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

legs i take it u cant do my avi? lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

whats the crack boys?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 93402
> 
> 
> I know, its uncanny lbs


now thats worth geting up at 5am for fats


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> whats the crack boys?


crack o the morning too ya toora loora lie! :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> legs i take it u cant do my avi? lol


AFAIK you haven't posted a HD photo. Unless i missed it.


----------

